# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Aprs avoir vu l'excellent film "Home": que faire ?

## mamelouk

Ok, je viens de voir, un peu en retard, le docu colo "Home" 

Comme tout les documentaires qui parlent d'cologie et/ou d'injustice conomique:
- ca me donne envie d'agir
- le documentaire ne donne vraiment aucune piste pour agir  notre niveau

Donc, je viens vers vous pour avoir des ides, des sites, des articles qui m'indiquent ce que je peut faire  mon niveau.
(je fais dj attention  ne pas acheter de fruits/lgumes cultivs hors d'europe, et je mange beaucoup moins de viande que la moyenne).

Tout en sachant que je suis quelqu'un comme tout le monde:
- je ne peut pas me passer de ma voiture
- j'ai des revenus modestes (= pas de possible de bouffer bio ou d'acheter une voiture hybride)
- etc


Si vous pouviez vit les trolls bien poilus du genre:
- ce film a t financ par les multinationales qui polluaient hier
- film avec des hlicoptres, c'est pas trs colo
- de toute facon c'est trop tard, faut profiter au max de l'instant prsent
- on dis "si vous pouviez viter" et non pas "si vous pouviez vit"
- l'cologie c'est gay
- etc... toute remarque non constructive

merci  ::D:

----------


## matrix788

bah  la base tout ces documentaires sont fait pour la rflexion.

il n'empche que tu ne peux pas changer grand chose  toi tout seul. C'est surtout destin aux pouvoirs publics, tu sais ces gouvernements qui ne pensent qu' leurs lobbies, et non leur plante.

Quand tout va claquer, il vont se rveiller... ah mais oui, ca sera trop tard, c'est bte, non ?

----------


## lper

Une des solutions passe dja par l'ducation : c'est indispensable  mon avis d'inculquer les valeurs du respect de l'environnement  ses enfants et je trouve que les jeunes gnrations sont dja plus impliques que nous  l'poque. Un exemple tout bte : ma fille(12 ans) qui me fait une remarque quand je jette mon chewingum dans la nature !

----------


## Ouach

Bonjour,
Voici quelques sites (principalement belges mais je suis persuad que leurs quivalents franais existent) qui devraient donner des ides concrtes.

- Calculer son empreinte cologique.
Histoire de se situer.
Pour la France :
http://www.wwf.fr/s-informer/calcule...nte-ecologique
Pour la Belgique :
http://www.wwf.be/fr/?inc=page&pageid=312

- Passer  llectricit verte.
http://www.youvegotthepower.be/fr/
http://www.quelleenergie.fr/

- Acheter des produits dentretien vert.
Bon, ici, les sites sont trs orients produit de consommation.
http://www.ecover.com/be/fr/default_home.aspx
http://www.ecofroggy.be/FR/default.asp

- Faire des achats verts.
http://www.greenbazaar.be/index2.php?lg=fr

- Se tenir au courant.
http://www.economie-positive.be/
http://www.ecoconso.be/
http://www.imagine-magazine.com

Il y a un cosystme spcifique  lcologie en franais dans Netvibes mais je ne le retrouve plus.

- Compenser ses missions de CO2.
Il existe des sites o tu peux calculer tes missions de CO2 et te propose dacheter des certificats verts en consquence. Cest pas la panace (de toute faon la panace nexiste pas) mais cest mieux que rien. En plus, cela donne bonne conscience. 
http://www.compenco2.be/content.aspx...&l=001&group=1

- Faire auditer son habitation.
Afin davoir une liste objective damliorations efficaces  raliser avec une budgtisation et une estimation du rendement. Par exemple : si tu fais isoler ton toit, cela te cotera X et tu conomiseras Y par mois, donc ton investissement sera amorti en Z annes.
http://energie.wallonie.be/fr/audit-...6386&IDD=12343

- Investir dans de la chvre.
Tu achtes une chvre, tu la confies  une personne qui sen occupera. Grce  cela, cette personne aura des revenus supplmentaires quelle utilisera, dans un premier  temps, pour te rembourser (avec intrt). Cette personne deviendra propritaire de cette chvre quand elle te laura totalement rembourse.
http://www.zebu.net/site2/client/index.php

- Devenir client dune banque durable.
http://www.economie-positive.be/port...id_article=512

 Ceci ne sont que quelques ides, il y en a beaucoup dautres.

----------


## Nightfall

Je crois que tu auras tes rponses de faon trs concrtes ici :

http://www.manicore.com/

----------


## ymoreau

> Une des solutions passe dja par l'ducation : c'est indispensable  mon avis d'inculquer les valeurs du respect de l'environnement  ses enfants...


+1
Enfants ou mme amis et connaissances je dirais, plus il y a de monde qui ralise vraiment les enjeux, l'tat actuel des choses et les consquences concrtes, plus on a des chances de voir les mentalits de masses changer. Et donc ensuite les mentalits politiques (lues par la masse thoriquement ^^), etc.

----------


## lper

> Et donc ensuite les mentalits politiques (lues par la masse thoriquement ^^), etc.


Approuv par le rsultat du parti(s) cologique(s) aux lections europennes !

----------


## BainE

bonjour,

ca vous derange pas un peu aux entournures que les mecs de Europe ecologie se donnent rendez vous a la gare TGV de Bruxelles pour finir le trajet (quelques centaines de metres) en velo comme des gros bobos hypocrites et malhonnetes ?

J ai trouv ca vraiment ridicule (pass au infos y a un ou deux jours).
(Voynet qui va en vacances en Bretagne en avion parce qu elle est presse, j aime beaucoup aussi)

L ecologie c est aussi accepter de "perdre" du temps, et arreter de consommer a outrance et betement.

----------


## shadowmoon

> les mecs de Europe ecologie de donne rendez vous a la gare TGV de Bruxelles


[troll sarcastique] 
au moins, ils ont utiliss un transport en commun, pas chacun leur voiture
 ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie:: 
[/troll sarcastique] 

Plus srieusement, je suis  200% d'accord avec, mais

[sarcasme/humour] 
Ils ont leur statut d'homme politique  dfendre non ? 
[sarcasme/humour]

----------


## ymoreau

Bah a dpend d'o ils viennent ils vont pas faire les centaines de km que fait un TGV  vlo. On ne peut pas demander aux gens de retourner  l'poque mdivale, les technologies sont l et elle seront toujours utilises tant qu'elles seront les plus intressantes (plus pratique, moins cher). Le but c'est d'arriver  quilibrer tout a.

----------


## Yazoo70

> - Calculer son empreinte cologique.
> Histoire de se situer.
> Pour la France :
> http://www.wwf.fr/s-informer/calcule...nte-ecologique
> Pour la Belgique :
> http://www.wwf.be/fr/?inc=page&pageid=312


Hahaha :




Le truc me met a car j'ai cliqu sur "Je le fais dj" pour toutes les amliorations au lieu de "oui"  ::D: 

Sinon je suis sous la moyenne franaise donc a va  ::): 
Et aussi il n'y a pas d'option "Je prends le vlo pour aller au boulot" alors que c'est vachement colo !

----------


## BainE

> Et aussi il n'y a pas d'option "Je prends le vlo pour aller au boulot" alors que c'est vachement colo !


Bah le velo c est comme tout,
il vient de Chine donc fait dans une usine qui utilise encore le charbon comme energie. Les pneus sont a base de fossiles et autres chimisteries bien dgradables. La graisse de la chaine ne vient pas non plus du colza.
Et pour finir ce velo a travers la moiti de la planete par mega cargo, qui a du perdre au passage un ou deux conteneurs dans l ocean, et profiter du large pour degazer ce qui trainait (le tout en faisant bosser des clandestins philippins dans des conditions de scurit surement au top).

Pour moi l ecologie n existe pas en Europe.

[edit]
je derive un peu, mais c est pour souligner la complexit qu impliquerait une "vraie" dmarche ecologique et son impacte financier sur la vie de tout les jours.

----------


## Yazoo70

Ouai enfin tu peux pas soutenir honntement que le vlo pollue plus que la voiture quand mme ... Oo ?

----------


## BainE

J ai pas quantifi, surtout pas pour dire ca.

Non, non ce que je souligne, c est que partout les experts, le public soutiennent que l heure est grave et le point de non retour proche.

La question que je me pose c'est est que des demies mesures peuvent suffire a redresser la barre. Le process de pollution part de l extraction des matieres premieres, jusqu au recyclage, fin de vie de l objet incrimin, c est pas que la courte dure de vie, d utilisation de celui-ci.

Le tout combin a l acceleration exponentielle de la consommation des pays dit industrialis, sur quoi se rajoute de plus en plus de pays, donc de personnes, en voie d industrialisation qui vont eux aussi connaitre le pic de consommation que l Europe et les USA ont connu.

Quand on demande ce qu il faut faire c est super facile.
-revendre les 4 tls de la maison (n en garder qu une au pire)
-eteindre la derniere (pas la mettre en veille)
-eteindre son PC aussi (ou le vendre aussi, pour ce que ca sert  :;): , en faisant attention que ce ne soit pas des petits enfants indiens qui vont devoir le demonter a main nue)
-ne pas brancher 15 tlphones a la maison, mais faire l effort de se lever qund sa sonne.
-consommer utile (acheter a proximit, pour diminuer les transports, acheter le produit qui a le moins d emballage et qu il soit dgradable)
- ...

Je pense surtout qu on est trop habitu au confort et a la facilit, ainsi qu a l economie d argent, et que de ce fait, les efforts et sacrifices ncessaires ne sont pas pres d etre veritablement lancs. 

Du coup comment qualifier les demis efforts, quasi anecdotiques, qui permettent plus de se donner bonne conscience que de regler le probleme ?

(Je ne critique personne, c est plutot mon constat tout a fait personnel de la situation, avec comme seule certitude, celle de n en voir pas beaucoup)

----------


## ymoreau

> Je pense surtout qu on est trop habitu au confort et a la facilit, ainsi qu a l economie d argent, et que de ce fait, les efforts et sacrifices ncessaires ne sont pas pres d etre veritablement lancs. 
> 
> Du coup comment qualifier les demis efforts, quasi anecdotiques, qui permettent plus de se donner bonne conscience que de regler le probleme ?


Je suis d'accord avec toi, par contre je ne pense pas que les "efforts" soient si ngligeables que a. Bien sr  chelle mondiale nos petits tri slectifs ne sont rien, mais le but c'est de changer les mentalits, et si la totalit de la population faisait des petits efforts a aurait un impact rel. Bien sr que a ne rsoudra pas tout, mais de toute faon pour rsoudre la totalit des problmes il faudrait purement radiquer toute l'industrie etc.
Je comprends bien ton point de vue, mais je pense que le risque de ces avis plutt pessimiste (qui sont hlas totalement justifis) est de mettre dans la tte des gens que de toute faon on n'y peut plus rien et donc les dissuader de faire un minimum d'effort.

Sans vouloir tre offensant avec la masse populaire, je prfre des moutons croyant avoir bonne conscience en recyclant 3-4 broutilles plutt que des fatalistes laissant tout tomber et ne pensant plus qu' leur confort avant la fin du monde.

Je me rpte mais il faut garder espoir qu'avec une prise de conscience  grande chelle les gens finissent par devenir plus exigeants auprs des gouvernements  propos des questions cologiques et finissent par faire pression dans le bon sens.

----------


## atm0sfe4r

Je suis d'accord que c'est bien d'agir au niveau local (conomie d'nergie, recyclage...) mais c'est au niveau international que les dirigeants devraient agir.

Quand tu vois que certains pays font tourner les 3/4 de leurs usines au charbon... et aprs on te parle de recycler 3 bouteilles en plastique par semaine... commencez par boire de l'eau du robinet !

----------


## Krovax

> Du coup comment qualifier les demis efforts, quasi anecdotiques, qui permettent plus de se donner bonne conscience que de regler le probleme ?


Je dirais de plus que les "demis efforts" non seulement donne pluis bonne conscience qu'autre chose mais en plus ils permettent d'viter de s'intresser  des problme plus grave tout en tant "un mec bien"

Je me suis fait "engueul" par ce que je ne tri pas le verre (le bac de verre t super loin et pas de bagnole pour y aller)  par un mec qui sur paris prenais tous les jour sa bagnole pour all au boulot alors que je me tapais les transport en commun et la marche a pied. 
Mais des deux c'tait lui le mec bien  ::aie:: 

Alors oui sensibiliser c'est bien mais, le blaireau de base (et ils sont nombreux, j'en fais souvent parti) on tendance a interprt le message a sa faon et la ta sensibilisation au autant d'impact qu'un pistol a plomb sur un char leclerc

----------


## ymoreau

Il suffit de le clarifier le message "interprt  leur faon", videmment si on n'explique qu' moiti les gens feront un peu ce qu'ils veulent. Faut pas dire que la sensibilisation est inutile, mais plutt qu'elle n'est pas assez bien faite (voire pas assez faite tout court).

----------


## Larger

Tous les procedes que vous citez, pour moi c'est simplement du civisme (le chewing-gum) ou de l'economie (les 15 telephones). L'ecologie, bof ...




> Non, non ce que je souligne, c est que partout les experts, le public soutiennent que l heure est grave et le point de non retour proche.


La je ne suis pas d'accord. Le debat n'est pas clos ! Et tres loin de l'etre ...

----------


## ymoreau

Ce dbat l n'est pas peut pas clos mais il y a d'autres sujets dans l'cologie qui eux me semblent tre la logique mme. Je veux dire il est vident qu' force d'utiliser des produits non recyclable la masse de dchets augmente sans rduire, il est aussi plutt vident qu' force de transformer les matires premires en lments non recyclables ces stocks de matires finiront par s'puiser.

Et puis si ce n'est pas pour le rchauffement la pollution a quand mme d'autres effets, sur la sant etc. Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse dire que notre faon de fonctionner est bien comme elle pour durer dans le temps.

----------


## mamelouk

> - Devenir client dune banque durable.
> http://www.economie-positive.be/port...id_article=512
> 
>  Ceci ne sont que quelques ides, il y en a beaucoup dautres.


ca me plait comme ide, je ne savais meme pas que ca existait ce genre de banques. au moins j'aurai le sentiment de peser de tout mon poids dans la balance.




> - Investir dans de la chvre.
> Tu achtes une chvre, tu la confies  une personne qui sen occupera. Grce  cela, cette personne aura des revenus supplmentaires quelle utilisera, dans un premier  temps, pour te rembourser (avec intrt). Cette personne deviendra propritaire de cette chvre quand elle te laura totalement rembourse.
> http://www.zebu.net/site2/client/index.php


Ca aussi ca me plait bien, surtout que l'investissement est accessible  tous. Meme si c'est pas vraiment de l'cologie  ::): 


Juste un petit mot pour les autres messages, ma question initiale est bas sur ma conviction que nous sommes en grande partie responsable du changement climatique, j'avoue que ca ne m'interesse pas de savoir que des scientifiques contestent cette hypothse. Ca ne m'interesse pas non plus de savoir que les politiques ne font rien, je voudrais surtout savoir ce que je peut faire, en tant que citoyen moyen (je ne suis pas propritaire) pour etre plus colo

les pessimistes peuvent se dire que c'est pour me donner bonne conscience, ca me gene pas

----------


## Marco46

> Ouai enfin tu peux pas soutenir honntement que le vlo pollue plus que la voiture quand mme ... Oo ?


Ben en fait a dpends compltement du bilan carbone de l'objet au terme de sa consommation par le consommateur. C'est  dire du dbut de son cycle de vie (sa construction), jusqu' sa mort (poubelle/recyclage).

Une voiture lectrique en Chine, construite en Chine par exemple dgage plus de CO2 qu'une voiture standard. Tout simplement parce que la source primaire d'nergie pour l'lectricit en Chine c'est de trs loin le charbon et pas le ptrole.

Voil c'est des trucs cons mais on y pense pas. Le monde lectrique ne rend pas plus propre. Ca dpends de l'nergie primaire qui est  la source, et des nergies primaires propre il y en a trs trs peu et en proportion elles sont trs faibles par rapport au reste (20% ou moins).

----------


## souviron34

j'ajouterais simplement :

rler et refuser les sacs plastiques partout o vous allez (et faire la remarque aux commerants)
ne pas manger (lire "boycotter") du poisson qui vient de l'autre bout du monde (ou du saumon "'d"levage", de la "truite du Nil", etc etc)
ne pas manger des fruits/lgumes qui ne sont pas de saison (en hiver, juste choux-fleurs, poireaux, carottes, navets, pommes de terre, cleri, oignons) (de quoi faire une bonne soupe de lgumes ou poireaux/pdt).
ne pas manger (lire "boycotter") les fruits/lgumes venant de l'autre bout du monde (tomates israliennes, haricots vets du Maroc, lychees du Japon, patates douces d'Amrique du Sud) 
n'acheter ni steaks ni viandes ni lgumes dans les supermarchs, surtout pas "salade en sac" ou "carottes rapes", ou choses comme a (entre une salade entire et une salade "en sac", quel est l'effort  founir ?? 1 minute pour la passer sous l'eau... Par contre, elle est sous emballage plastique, n'a aucun got, et a des pesticides pour la maintenir d'apparence "frache").
abolir tout usage des machines Senseo (gaspillage hont de ressources)
n'acheter quelque chose d'lectronique que lorsque le prcdent est cass ou hors d'usage (et non pas parce que c'est "la dernire version")


Si dj vous faites a, vous venez de donner un grand coup de main  la plante...


 ::D:

----------


## souviron34

j'ajouterais 2 ou 3 points..


Proscrire (lire "boycotter") les sushis : c'est une mode, et c'est (en partie) responsable de la sur-pche (en particulier des thons rouges)
Proscrire (lire "boycotter") le saumon (sauf si il est vraiment spcifi "pch en pleine mer") : nourri aux farines animales ( :8O: ) , il est dgeu..
Proscrire (lire "boycotter") en gnral tous les poissons dans les supermarchs. C'est la grande origine de la sur-pche.. Allez chez un poissonnier si vous avez envie de poisson, et slectionnez toujours "pch en pleine mer"..



Et comme nous sommes en priode de vacances :


_Proscrire (lire "boycotter") tous les "sports" motoriss_ : jet-ski, quad, ulm, et skidoos en hiver.. a pollue, a consomme du ptrole, et c'est inutile (_au moins avec la voiture, on va d'un point  un autre, souvent par ncessit. L c'est juste pour "un loisir" !!!!_) .

Si vous voulez avoir ce genre de sensations, faites du surf, du VTT ou de la randonne, du delta-plane, ou du ski de fond.. Vous ferez d'une pierre 4 coups : pas de pollution sonore, pas de pollution astmosphrique, pas de consommation d'nergie fossile, et en plus vous serez en meilleure forme physique...


 ::D:

----------


## BainE

> j'ajouterais simplement :
> 
> [LIST][*]ne pas manger des fruits/lgumes qui ne sont pas de saison (en hiver, juste choux-fleurs, poireaux, carottes, navets, pommes de terre, cleri, oignons) (de quoi faire une bonne soupe de lgumes ou poireaux/pdt).


faudrait deja que les gens sachent quel fruit pousse en quelle saison, c est pas gagn (parce que dans la liste je vois que ceux qui se conservent hors sol, a part le poireau).

[edit] l hiver c est facile y a rien, c est printemps, automne le plus dur

----------


## 10_GOTO_10

> Donc, je viens vers vous pour avoir des ides, des sites, des articles qui m'indiquent ce que je peut faire  mon niveau.


Imprimer des autocollants "STOP PUB" et les mettre en libre service  l'entre de ton HLM (avec une petite affiche explicative). L'conomie de papier des prospectus devrait permettre de sauver quelques arbres.

Ces autocollants sont en principe disponibles dans les mairies, mais c'est tellement dur d'en obtenir qu'en pratique presque personne ne le fait.

Modle des autocollant ici. Papier autocollant dans toutes les grandes surfaces (9,90 euros les 25 feuilles).

----------


## Louis Griffont

> bah  la base tout ces documentaires sont fait pour la rflexion.
> 
> il n'empche que tu ne peux pas changer grand chose  toi tout seul. C'est surtout destin aux pouvoirs publics, tu sais ces gouvernements qui ne pensent qu' leurs lobbies, et non leur plante.
> 
> Quand tout va claquer, il vont se rveiller... ah mais oui, ca sera trop tard, c'est bte, non ?


Juste pour dire, que ce n'est pas qu'aux gouvernements de faire le boulot !
Parce que, si on y rflchit un brin, eux n'ont aucun pouvoir ! Ils sont pieds et poings lis aux grands groupes industriels et bancaires !

Il faut donc retirer vos sous des banques, et ne plus acheter aux groupes dlocalisants. Si vous achetez un truc fabriqu en Chine (par exemple) de marque franaise (des pneus Michelin, par exemple), vous contribuez  la pollution. Transports des marchandises... Alors que Michelin avait des usines en France. Rsultat : du chomage en France et une plus grande pollution, pourquoi ? Pour plus de profits pour les actionnaires de Michelin. J'ai pris, Michelin, mais je ne suis pas sr que ce soit le pire, et suis sr que ce n'est pas le seul !




> j'ajouterais simplement :[*]rler et refuser les sacs plastiques partout o vous allez (et faire la remarque aux commerants)


Bon, y en a quand mme de moins en moins. Mais, effectivement il faut continuer  lutter !




> [*]ne pas manger (lire "boycotter") du poisson qui vient de l'autre bout du monde (ou du saumon "'d"levage", de la "truite du Nil", etc etc)


Ne plus manger de poissons ! D'abord c'est mauvais pour la sant, les poissons tant des rserves de mtaux lourds et de toxines radioactives !




> [*]ne pas manger des fruits/lgumes qui ne sont pas de saison (en hiver, juste choux-fleurs, poireaux, carottes, navets, pommes de terre, cleri, oignons) (de quoi faire une bonne soupe de lgumes ou poireaux/pdt).


et les Salsifis ! T'as oubli les Salsifis, et les Topinambours, les radis noirs, et tu parles des choux-fleurs, certes, mais tous les choux devraient tre dans la liste (choux verts, choux-pomme, choux de Bruxelles, Brocoli, Choux rouge, ...) Et surtout arrter de consommer des Tomates, et pas uniquement celles venant de l'autre bout du monde ! Quand je vois dans les super-marchs des tomates de Bretagne en plein hiver, j'associe automatiquement cela  Serres-surchauffes qui tournent  plein gaz !




> [*]n'acheter ni steaks ni viandes ni lgumes dans les supermarchs, surtout pas "salade en sac" ou "carottes rapes", ou choses comme a (entre une salade entire et une salade "en sac", quel est l'effort  founir ?? 1 minute pour la passer sous l'eau... Par contre, elle est sous emballage plastique, n'a aucun got, et a des pesticides pour la maintenir d'apparence "frache").


Ne pas achet de plats cuisins ! D'abord c'est dgueulasse, c'est plein de produits toxiques ! Prendre 15mn par jour pour faire sa popotte, et redcouvrir le plaisir de manger sainement !




> [*]abolir tout usage des machines Senseo (gaspillage hont de ressources)


Uniquement du NesPresso !  ::lol:: 




> [*]n'acheter quelque chose d'lectronique que lorsque le prcdent est cass ou hors d'usage (et non pas parce que c'est "la dernire version")


Et toujours essay de rparer ou faire rparer, avant de changer !  ::roll:: 




> j'ajouterais 2 ou 3 points..
> [*]_Proscrire (lire "boycotter") tous les "sports" motoriss_ : jet-ski, quad, ulm, et skidoos en hiver.. a pollue, a consomme du ptrole, et c'est inutile (_au moins avec la voiture, on va d'un point  un autre, souvent par ncessit. L c'est juste pour "un loisir" !!!!_) .
> 
> Si vous voulez avoir ce genre de sensations, faites du surf, du VTT ou de la randonne, du delta-plane, ou du ski de fond.. Vous ferez d'une pierre 4 coups : pas de pollution sonore, pas de pollution astmosphrique, pas de consommation d'nergie fossile, et en plus vous serez en meilleure forme physique...


Je dirais plus ! Boycotter le SKI ! Ne plus aller dans ces stations dgueulasses qui dament la neige avec des buldozers polluants et puants. Voire, quand, il n'y a pas assez de neige, utilisent des canons  neige ! Qui plantent des remontes mcaniques sur toutes les montagnes abattants les arbres pour faire des pistes de skis ! Rendant la montagne horrible en t et mme en hiver. Vous voulez faire du ski ? Vous montez  pieds avec les skis sur le dos et vous redescendez  skis !  

Boycotter les Rallye automobiles, la F1, tous les sports automobiles...
Et la patrouille de France ? En quoi est-ce utile ? 

Y a beaucoup de choses qui pourraient s'amliorer avec un peu de bon sens, mais c'est une question de volont ! Et ne pas dire que l'on ne peut rien faire. Si personne ne regarde les grands prix de F1, ne se dplacent pour voir la patrouille de France, a disparaitra de soi mme ! Ne pas oublier que pour toutes ces choses, c'est nous tous qui avons les rnes  !

----------


## david06600

> Il faut donc retirer vos sous des banques


Comment se passer de banques, pour tre pay dj ?

----------


## Louis Griffont

Tu as tout  fait le droit de demander  ton employeur de te payer en liquide !

----------


## BainE

> Tu as tout  fait le droit de demander  ton employeur de te payer en liquide !


heu sauf si tu touches plus de 1500€ mois  ::P:

----------


## Louis Griffont

Et pourquoi ?  ::?: 

Autant pour moi, par dcret, il est en effet interdit de payer les salaires suprieur  1500 en espces.

Toutefois, on peut exiger un chque, endossable  la banque de France ! 
Il est galement possible d'ouvrir un compte de dpt  la banque de France, ou au Trsor Public ! Les salaires peuvent y tre dposs, et l'argent retir !  ::ccool::

----------


## Benoit_Durand

> Et pourquoi ? 
> 
> Autant pour moi, par dcret, il est en effet interdit de payer les salaires suprieur  1500 en espces.
> 
> Toutefois, on peut exiger un chque, endossable  la banque de France ! 
> Il est galement possible d'ouvrir un compte de dpt  la banque de France, ou au Trsor Public ! Les salaires peuvent y tre dposs, et l'argent retir !


L vous m'clatez avec votre coup de la banque de France : la personne qui habite Tulles doit aller,  chaque fois qu'il veut du cash (au moins une fois par mois),  Limoges. Bien sr il y va en train pour moins polluer (4h de train aller-retour ?) et prendre un jour de congs  cause des horaires d'ouverture. Et bien pour 50 par an je prfre prendre un CCP  la Banque Postale  ::ccool:: .

Mais en lisant a je comprend mieux vos passe-temps. Car si vous faites ce que vous dites,  part acheter de la laine fabrique en France pour tricoter en coutant la radio (remonte  la main) je ne vois pas ce que vous faites de vos week-end.

Je rajouterai un conseil : 

Citation:



> Envoy par souviron34 Voir le message[*]n'acheter quelque chose d'lectronique que lorsque le prcdent est cass ou hors d'usage (et non pas parce que c'est "la dernire version")
> Et toujours essay de rparer ou faire rparer, avant de changer !


Et acheter des d'occaz, des sites comme leboncoin, ebay ... permettent de trouver de l'lectromnager quasi neuf pour moins cher, idem  pour les meubles.

Il faut interdire l'accs au public dans les stades de foot, c'est fou ce que a pollue et en plus a bouchonne  la sortie et c'est pile quand je sors du match de hockey  ::roll::

----------


## BainE

> Et pourquoi ?


Parce que je crois qu  une poque pas si lointaines les hommes picolaient leur salaire mensuel le soir de sa remise. Faisaient l amalgame liquide argent / liquide boisson  ::aie::

----------


## GanYoshi

Moi j'ai fais du Jet-Ski et j'ai bien aim, au nom de quoi j'aurais du m'en priv ?  ::roll:: .  

Personnellement je vais au seul magasin de mon quartier qui non seulement donne des sacs plastique, mais en plus les caissires emballent les articles pour vous (huit  huit).

Je trouve ridicule de refuser les sacs plastique parce que je suppose qu' ct de a vous achetez des sacs poubelle, vous pouvez m'expliquer ou est le gain ? 

Par contre je suis d'accord avec vous pour dire que les produits sont meilleurs quand ils sont frais (les salades, les poissons, les viandes etc), mais c'est srement pas pour une idologie cologiste que je les choisirais, mais plus parce que j'aime manger de bonnes choses. 

Par contre les "Stop Pub" j'en ai mis sur ma bote aux lettres, mais pas vraiment pour "l'cologie" mais surtout parce que je suis contre la pub. 

Excusez-moi si je suis un peu aigri, mais j'en ai marre de voir cette mode culpabilisatrice et ses victimes.

souviron je trouve contradictoire que tu ais une attitude trs dtache sur le sujet de l'volution des logiciels et la rtro compatibilit (tu ne veux pas t'occuper de mettre  jour tes logiciels), mais que tu es prs  te prendre la tte et te compliquer la vie d'une manire incroyable pour quasiment tous tes gestes du quotidien. 

J'ai la mme attitude que toi au sujet de l'volution de l'informatique : 
"je suis un consommateur de base, et je ne me pose pas la question de savoir si c'est cologique ou pas, la seul chose qui m'intresse c'est si un produit est bon, ou si un sport est divertissant". 

Mais ceci dit, je comprend tout  fait qu'on puisse tre cologiste, c'est un choix de vie que chacun est libre de prendre, juste vitons de tomber dans la culpabilisation  outrance.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> L vous m'clatez avec votre coup de la banque de France : la personne qui habite Tulles doit aller,  chaque fois qu'il veut du cash (au moins une fois par mois),  Limoges. Bien sr il y va en train pour moins polluer (4h de train aller-retour ?) et prendre un jour de congs  cause des horaires d'ouverture. Et bien pour 50 par an je prfre prendre un CCP  la Banque Postale .


Certes, mais mme en tant dans une banque classique (la banque postale tant bien - c'est la mienne d'ailleurs  ::mouarf:: ). Il y a toujours moyen de retirer la totalit des sous une fois qu'ils ont t crdits !



> Mais en lisant a je comprend mieux vos passe-temps. Car si vous faites ce que vous dites,  part acheter de la laine fabrique en France pour tricoter en coutant la radio (remonte  la main) je ne vois pas ce que vous faites de vos week-end.


Pourquoi, y a d'autres loisirs ? Sans blague, on peut aussi faire du vlo, du jardinage, de la marche  pied, lire... Bref beaucoup d'activits qui ne ncessitent pas de moyens normes pour finalement peu de plaisirs.




> Je rajouterai un conseil : 
> Et acheter des d'occaz, des sites comme leboncoin, ebay ... permettent de trouver de l'lectromnager quasi neuf pour moins cher, idem  pour les meubles.


C'est vrai, c'est d'ailleurs fort dommage que les brocantes soit si chers ! Acheter de l'occasion au mme prix que le neuf, n'encourage pas vraiment !




> Il faut interdire l'accs au public dans les stades de foot, c'est fou ce que a pollue et en plus a bouchonne  la sortie et c'est pile quand je sors du match de hockey


 ::roll:: 



> Parce que je crois qu  une poque pas si lointaines les hommes picolaient leur salaire mensuel le soir de sa remise. Faisaient l amalgame liquide argent / liquide boisson


C'est rvolu a ! Les hommes ne boivent plus ... sans leurs femmes !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Benoit_Durand

> Bref beaucoup d'activits qui ne ncessitent pas de moyens normes pour finalement peu de plaisirs.


Oui en effet car habitant en ville, soit je prend ma voiture pour en faire soit je le fais au milieu de la circulation....  ::(:  
Et le jardinage j'en fais : j'ai un pot avec un pied de menthe et un autre avec du thym  :;): 
Sinon je pars me balader en moto de 2000 donc pas aux normes anti-pollution Euro2 (qui dj est assez vieille par rapport aux normes des voitures), a fait du bien de temps en temps ^^

Plus srieusement, les sports de plein air c'est sympa mais par -2c je prfre rester dans le canap  regarder un dvd (fabriqu en asie), ou jouer  un jeux (idem). Mais comme j'ai un petit cot colo quand mme, je les tlcharge, moins de CO mis  ::mrgreen:: 




> C'est rvolu a ! Les hommes ne boivent plus ... sans leurs femmes !


C'est toujours la guerre pour savoir qui va ramener l'autre ....

----------


## Jipt

Yop !



> Moi j'ai fais du Jet-Ski et j'ai bien aim, au nom de quoi j'aurais du m'en priv ? .


Ben, au nom du bon sens...
Car ce truc-l, mis  part le fait qu'il nous pollue les oreilles (je ne vais plus  la plage  cause de a, c'est une vrai calamit du ct de Carnon-La Grande Motte) et gaspille une nergie non renouvelable pour laquelle des hommes s'entretuent et en fait monter le prix ce qui met les "petites gens" dans l'embarras,  part a je ne vois pas  quoi a sert...
Ah si,  faire le "pinpin" en montrant qu'on est le plus fort devant les "blondes" ?
Pauvre monde, pauvre plante...

 propos des autocollants "stop pub", je me suis fait la rflexion suivante : si tout le monde le mettait, cet autocollant, est-ce que vous imaginez les catastrophes conomiques en chane, derrire ? Les gens qui mettent les prospectus dans les botes aux lettres (souvent des gens qui compltent un maigre salaire), ceux qui les fabriquent (graphistes, imprimeurs, papetiers), et tous ceux qui s'appuient dessus (puisque la pub fait vendre, il parat). 
Et si tous ces gens voient leurs revenus diminuer, a va se rpercuter ailleurs : moins de consommation, mme celle de base, et en avant l'effet boule de neige...
Pauvre monde, pauvre plante...

On en est  un point o le systme ne subsiste plus qu'artificiellement, en rajoutant des couches de consommation inutile, tout en sachant trs bien qu'en faisant a on va dans le mur.
De toute faon on va dans le mur, plus ou moins vite... Un exemple ? Au boulot, l maintenant, il fait un soleil clatant et dans les bureaux toutes les lampes sont allumes car l'architecte de nos btiments neufs (un an  peine) a peint plein de murs d'une couleur trs sombre et les cloisons anti-bruit (y en a partout) aussi...

----------


## Gnoce

A propos du Jet ski ...




> Ben, au nom du bon sens...
> Car ce truc-l, mis  part le fait qu'il nous pollue les oreilles (je ne vais plus  la plage  cause de a, c'est une vrai calamit du ct de Carnon-La Grande Motte) et gaspille une nergie non renouvelable pour laquelle des hommes s'entretuent et en fait monter le prix ce qui met les "petites gens" dans l'embarras,  part a je ne vois pas  quoi a sert...
> Ah si,  faire le "pinpin" en montrant qu'on est le plus fort devant les "blondes" ?
> Pauvre monde, pauvre plante...


Apparemment toi t'aimes pas le jet ski, mais t'as surement un loisir polluant ou bruyant ou je sais pas quoi sur lequel on pourrait cracher aussi?  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> Moi j'ai fais du Jet-Ski et j'ai bien aim, au nom de quoi j'aurais du m'en priv ? .


Bof, juste pour le fait qu'tre sur la mer avec un bruit assourdissant, c'est peut-tre pas a la mer ??

ou bien que se remplir les poumons de fume de gazoil (_alors que certains, pour ne pas dire la plupart, vous font des cours de morale et de sant sur le fait de ne pas fumer_), c'est pas non plus a "le grand air du large"..

ou bien que pour faire tourner ce truc 10 minutes, il a fallu un superptrolier qui traverse la moiti du monde, plus quelques milliers de tonnes de fume  Feyzin ou  Martigues...

Que c'est pour un truc qu'on fait tout seul, mais que pendant ce temps les milliers de gens qui sont venus prendre leurs vacances en bord de mer, on les fait riech...






> Personnellement je vais au seul magasin de mon quartier qui non seulement donne des sacs plastique, mais en plus les caissires emballent les articles pour vous (huit  huit).
> 
> Je trouve ridicule de refuser les sacs plastique parce que je suppose qu' ct de a vous achetez des sacs poubelle, vous pouvez m'expliquer ou est le gain ?


C'est que tu n'as jamais t dans les campagnes o le vent souffle fort.. 

Quand tu vois que les sacs plastiques ont remplac les feulles au bout des branches d'arbres, a donne un peu  rflchir...

De mme quand tu les stockes pour (ventuellement) les recycler, et que tu t'aperois du nombre effarant de sacs que tu rcupres en une journe, une semaine, un mois, un an...






> souviron je trouve contradictoire que tu ais une attitude trs dtache sur le sujet de l'volution des logiciels et la rtro compatibilit (tu ne veux pas t'occuper de mettre  jour tes logiciels), mais que tu es prs  te prendre la tte et te compliquer la vie d'une manire incroyable pour quasiment tous tes gestes du quotidien.


Je ne me prend pas du tout la tte, et loin de moi d'tre un "ayatollah" colo..

C'est absolument le contraire..

Je m'insurge (et ce thread en est un peu la preuve) contre ce type de pense, ou on voudrait nous faire conomiser des bouts de chandelle, alors que parallllement les mmes se comportent sur d'autres plans de manire bien pire..

C'est au contraire simplement un ras-le-bol aussi violent que par rapport  ce que je dis  propos des logiciels..

Juste du bon sens et un strict minimum de rflexion.. Surtout ne pas se prendre la tte, au contraire, mais simplement par exemple se souvenir  quand tes parents faisaient les courses quand tu tais petit, au village de tes grand'parents quand tu tais jeune et en vacances chez eux..

Tout ce que j'ai cit ne fait pas "se prendre la tte"...


Je vais au supermarch, mais je n'y achte que les trucs comme lessive, PQ, yaourts, etc etc..

Je dis juste qu'il est plus simple (et que cela aura une bonne influence cologique et durable) d'aller acheter sa viande chez son boucher et son poisson chez son poissonnier ou ses lgumes soit  l'picerie du coin soit au march que d'aller au supermarch, o on aura tout un tas de saloperies dedans, on fera la queue, on dpensera de l'essence, on s'nervera pour trouver une place de stationnement, etc etc...



Et je ne suis pas "cologiste" ni militant ni hard-core...

Simplement j'aime la nature, j'aime me balader dans la nature, en hiver ou en t, j'aime la mer, la montagne, et je suis souvent dgot : en montagne, que les cairns soient faits en botes de conserves,  la mer de voir des canettes dans le sable ou d'tre empest par les jet-skis, etc etc..

----------


## souviron34

> A propos du Jet ski ...
> 
> 
> 
> Apparemment toi t'aimes pas le jet ski, mais t'as surement un loisir polluant ou bruyant ou je sais pas quoi sur lequel on pourrait cracher aussi?


et pourquoi on aurait besoin d'avoir un loisir polluant ou bruyant ???


 52 ans, j'en ai encore jamais eu aucun....

----------


## GanYoshi

> Ben, au nom du bon sens...
> Car ce truc-l, mis  part le fait qu'il nous pollue les oreilles (je ne vais plus  la plage  cause de a, c'est une vrai calamit du ct de Carnon-La Grande Motte) et gaspille une nergie non renouvelable pour laquelle des hommes s'entretuent et en fait monter le prix ce qui met les "petites gens" dans l'embarras,  part a je ne vois pas  quoi a sert...
> Ah si,  faire le "pinpin" en montrant qu'on est le plus fort devant les "blondes" ?
> Pauvre monde, pauvre plante...


Personnellement j'en ai fait deux fois du jet-ski, une fois dans le lac de la zone d'activit (donc lac priv pour les jetski) et une autre fois en mer hors saison. 
J'ai pas l'impression d'avoir drang quelqu'un, par contre je conseil le jet-ski en mer avec un peu de houle a procure de trs bonnes sensation, en plus on tait deux sur le jetski c'tait super simpa. 





> propos des autocollants "stop pub", je me suis fait la rflexion suivante : si tout le monde le mettait, cet autocollant, est-ce que vous imaginez les catastrophes conomiques en chane, derrire ? Les gens qui mettent les prospectus dans les botes aux lettres (souvent des gens qui compltent un maigre salaire), ceux qui les fabriquent (graphistes, imprimeurs, papetiers), et tous ceux qui s'appuient dessus (puisque la pub fait vendre, il parat). 
> Et si tous ces gens voient leurs revenus diminuer, a va se rpercuter ailleurs : moins de consommation, mme celle de base, et en avant l'effet boule de neige...
> Pauvre monde, pauvre plante...


Ne t'inquite pas pour ces pauvres gens ils trouveront un autre boulot, et les publicitaires ont d'autre moyens de faire de la pub, notamment grce  internet.




> Bof, juste pour le fait qu'tre sur la merc avec un bruit assourdissant, c'est peut-tre pas a la mer ??
> 
> ou bien que se remplir les poumons de fume de gazoil (_alors que certains, pour ne pas dire la plupart, vous font des  cour de morale et de sant sur le fait de ne pas fumer_), c'est pas non plus a "le grand air du large"..
> 
> ou bien que pour faire tourner ce truc 10 minutes, il a fallu un superptrolier qui traverse la moiti du monde, plus quelquels milliers de tonnes de fume  Feyzin ou  Martigues...
> 
> Que c'est pour un truc qu'on fait tout seul, mais que pendant ce temps les milliers de gens qui sont venus prendre leurs vacances en bord de mer, on les fait riech...


Personnellement l ou j'habitais (St Brvin) il y a une grande plage avec la zone baignable, et une zone "char--voile/planche--voile" spare. 
De plus je n'ai jamais vu de jet-ski  cette plage, je crois qu'il sont autoriss que du ct du port. 




> C'est que tu n'as jamais t dans les campagnes o le vent souffle fort.. 
> 
> Quand tu vois que les sacs plastiques ont remplac les feulrs au bout des branches d'arbres, a donne un peu  rflchir...
> 
> De mme quand tu les stockes pour (ventuellement) les recycler, et que tu t'aperois du nombre effarants de sacs que tu rcupres en une journe, une semaine, un mois, un an...


Non je les stocke je m'en sert comme sac poubelle, je les jette avec la poubelle quoi (enfin son contenu  ::aie:: ). 
Quand je rentre du magasin, j'ai les articles dans les sacs, donc vent ou pas vent a change rien. 






> Je ne me prend pas du tout la tte, et loin de moi d'tre un "ayatollah" colo..
> [...]


Oui je suis d'accord que les actes ne sont pas prise de tte, mais la rflexion derrire c'est quand mme pouss non ? 
Je suis peut-tre plus con que la moyenne mais quand je me balade dans une supermarch et que je vois des fraises par exemple, je n'imagine pas de bateau venant en France, mais plutt moi dans ma cuisine en train de manger des fraises pleines de sucre  ::aie:: . 
C'est sr que si j'avais le temps et les moyen j'irais plutt au march prendre des fraises du coin, elles sont srement meilleurs (en plus j'habite pas loin des champs "Fraiserais" (slurp  ::oops:: )




> et pourquoi on aurait besoin d'avoir un loisir polluant ou bruyant ???
>  52 ans, j'en ai encore jamais eu aucun....


Tu n'a jamais fait de karting  essence  ::roll::  ?

----------


## souviron34

> Oui je suis d'accord que les actes ne sont pas prise de tte, mais la rflexion derrire c'est quand mme pouss non ?


Non, je ne vois pas en quoi c'est "pouss".. 

Il suffit simplement de se dire (_ce qui tait cit dans l'article de sociologie dans le thread sur le rchauffement climatique_) que la population de la France a augment de plus de 50% en 60 ans, celle du monde a quadrupl, qu'on nous rebat les oreilles de rchauffement,de taxes diverses et varies, etc etc..

Et que plutt que de changer drastiquement notre mode de vie, des trucs simples, non coteux ni en argent ni en efforts permettent une amlioration gnrale...

Et ce n'est pas "pouss" non plus, car, dj en 1984 sur l'Ile de Vancouver, mon immeuble tait chauff par les ordures mnagres qu'on mettait dans le vide-ordure...

C'est juste qu'en France on s'est rveill ben tard, et que du coup maintenant on a affaire  des ayatollahs..





> Je suis peut-tre plus con que la moyenne mais quand je me balade dans une supermarch et que je vois des fraises par exemple, je n'imagine pas de bateau venant en France, mais plutt moi dans ma cuisine en train de manger des fraises pleines de sucre .


Ben, je ne dirais pas que t'es "con" (je ne te connais pas  ::aie:: ) mais que tu manques d'un minimum de bon sens sur ce plan, oui  ::P: 


Quand tu vois "tomates d'israel", "Lychees du Japon", "Truite du Nil", etc etc, comment crois-tu que tout a arrive  St Brvin ?

Et surtout, alors que dans d'autres dbats je t'ai vu "taper" sur les grands groupes capitalistes, qui crois-tu que tu payes, quand tu achtes ce genre de fruits et lgumes ??

Alors, soutenir les producteurs de lait ou de moutons qui font des manifs, c'est trs bien, mais ils ne feraient pas ces manifs si les Franais leur achetaient leurs produits, et non pas les multi-nationales style Auchan...  





> C'est sr que si j'avais le temps et les moyen j'irais plutt au march prendre des fraises du coin, elles sont srement meilleurs (en plus j'habite pas loin des champs "Fraiserais" (slurp )


Arrte ce genre de prtexte...

Le temps je veux bien (quoique)..

Pour les moyens, c'est une douce illusion de l'autruche qui ne veut pas voir la ralit : oui a peut coter un peu plus cher (en argent).. Sauf que , dans un supermarch (et c'est fait pour) tu as les "ttes de gondole", les "offres", etc etc, et que on attire le gogo avec 2 ou 3 trucs allchants et qu'on l'entube grossirement sur tout un tas d'autres, que du coup les petits ne sruvivent plus, que ce soit les commerants des centre-ville ou que ce soit les producteurs, et que non seulement on laisse le champ libre  toutes ces multi-nationales, dont aprs on va se plaindre, mais en plus on va au total dpenser plus parce que on aura achet "en plus" tel ou tel article (le gamin qui voit ce truc, toi qui vois tel autre, etc etc) que tu n'aurais pas achet si tu avais fait tes courses autour de chez toi... Sans compter l'essence pour s'y rendre....

Mais aussi le fait de savoir que les fraises, la saison c'est fin du printemps-dbut de l't.. 

Vouloir manger des fraises en plein hiver, c'est tout simplement absurde...







> Tu n'a jamais fait de karting  essence  ?


non..

Une fois quand j'avais 14 ou 15 ans du kart  pdales...  ::P:

----------


## Gnoce

> non..
> 
> Une fois quand j'avais 14 ou 15 ans du kart  pdales...


En gros t'as jamais (JAMAIS) fait un truc inutile mais "fun" qui pollue ne serait ce qu'un peu? (pas forcment un sport mcanique) Je pense au ski par exemple, ou les remontes mcaniques, les canons a neiges, les engins pour damer la piste ...
J'y crois pas, m'enfin tu peux toujours me lancer la pierre...  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> En gros t'as jamais (JAMAIS) fait un truc inutile mais "fun" qui pollue ne serait ce qu'un peu? (pas forcment un sport mcanique) Je pense au ski par exemple, ou les remontes mcaniques, les canons a neiges, les engins pour damer la piste ...
> J'y crois pas, m'enfin tu peux toujours me lancer la pierre...


bien sr que j'ai fait du ski..

Mais une remonte "pollue" par des effets secondaires (_arbres coups, ruissellement, acier et poteaux ncessaires, nergie dpense_) mais relativement peu sur place.. Et sert  de milliers de personnes... Et tu la prends 5 minutes pour skier 1h..

Je fais pleins de trucs "fun"..


Mais par exemple au Canada,  quand je fais du ski de fond, j'ai absolument horreur des ski-doos : a pue, a fait du bruit, et en plus , pour ceux dessus, tu cailles : quand il fait -30 et que tu vas  60 km/h, bonjour !!!

Bref, je dis , par rapport aux espces de trucs qu'on disait au dbut du thread (_et par exemple les ampoules lectriques, mais aussi les "polices de caractres" ou autres machins tordus)_, supprimer ce genre de "sport" est beaucoup plus rentable ...


On peut faire des trucs "inutiles et fun" sans pour autant s'entourer d'un moteur  essence....  ::P: 

Ou alors va vivre dans une station d'essence, si tu ne peux pas t'en passer  :;): 


T'as dj essay le surf ?

C'est pas "du fun, inutile" mais cool et non polluant ?

T'as dj fait du ski de randonne ?

moi c'est ce que je prfres.. Alors oui tu ne descends qu'une fois par jour.. Mais tu montes skis aux pieds, tu es tout seul sur les pentes, tu jouis d'une neige vierge, tu as fait du sport, et tu n'as pas de bruit...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> En gros t'as jamais (JAMAIS) fait un truc inutile mais "fun" qui pollue ne serait ce qu'un peu? (pas forcment un sport mcanique) Je pense au ski par exemple, ou les remontes mcaniques, les canons a neiges, les engins pour damer la piste ...
> J'y crois pas, m'enfin tu peux toujours me lancer la pierre...


Et mme ! En avoir fait il y a 10, 20 ans ne change pas le fait qu'aujourd'hui on sait qu'il faut stopper ! Vous n'allez pas me faire croire que sous prtexte que vous avez une fois pris une cuite alors depuis vous vous cuitez tous les jours ! (ou alors vous avez un gros problme !)
Personnellement, quand j'ai commenc  conduire, je roulais trs souvent au-del de la limite de vitesse. Aujourd'hui, je respecte les limitations et pas uniquement parce qu'il y a des radars, mais aussi parce que je sais que c'est dangereux pour moi mais aussi pour les autres ! 
C'est ce qu'on appelle mrir !

----------


## Gnoce

Je suis pas du tout accrocs au sports mcaniques, j'aime bien ca et ca m a fait ragir qu'on crache dessus sous prtexte que ca pollue, alors que tout le monde pratique  un moment ou un autre un sport qui pollue (plus ou moins qu'un autre), et j'essayais justement de le faire entendre a souviron34.

C'est pas parce qu'il n'aime pas un sport, et qu'en plus il pollue, qu'il faudrait le supprimer quand mme  ::roll:: .

J'ai pas saisis le message que tu veux faire passer Louis Griffont, surtout le rapport entre sport polluant et maturit. A moins que tu sous entendes que les gens qui pratiquent des sports mcaniques sont des pollueurs irresponsables  :8O: .

----------


## Louis Griffont

Non, je voulais dire que ce n'est pas parce qu'on a fait des trucs quelques annes plus tt, sans connatre l'impact que a pouvait avoir sur l'environnement, sur les autres,... qu'il faut continuer  les faire une fois que l'on sait. Et c'est pas parce qu'on les a fait que a enlve un quelconque poids au fait de dire que ce n'est pas bien !

Pour ce qui est des sports mcaniques au vue de la pollution, je pense que ce devrait tre interdit.

----------


## Gnoce

> Non, je voulais dire que ce n'est pas parce qu'on a fait des trucs quelques annes plus tt, sans connatre l'impact que a pouvait avoir sur l'environnement, sur les autres,... qu'il faut continuer  les faire une fois que l'on sait. Et c'est pas parce qu'on les a fait que a enlve un quelconque poids au fait de dire que ce n'est pas bien !


Ce qui ne passait pas c'est: "J'en ai fait c'tait bien mais maintenant je sais que ca pollue j'en fait plus donc ne le fait pas fiston ...".
Fait ce que je dit pas ce que je faisais  ::aie:: .




> Pour ce qui est des sports mcaniques au vue de la pollution, je pense que ce devrait tre interdit.


Il est clair que la question de la pollution est totalement absente du monde du sport mcanique, mais tout le monde ne roule pas en F1 non plus hein.

Faut remettre  l'chelle aussi, je ne connait aucun chiffres, je serais curieux de savoir  quoi on pourrait comparer une course automobile en terme de pollution.

Combien de personnes ont une voiture de sport pour aller acheter le pain?
Combien de voitures qui consomme 20 litres au 100km sont en circulation aux EU?

La priorit c'est vraiment supprimer les sports mcaniques?

----------


## david06600

> Il est clair que la question de la pollution est totalement absente du monde du sport mcanique, mais tout le monde ne roule pas en F1 non plus hein.


Il me semble qu'un peu avant le sommet de Copenhague, pour une course sur neige ils avaient utilis des voitures lectriques.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Ce qui ne passait pas c'est: "J'en ai fait c'tait bien mais maintenant je sais que ca pollue j'en fait plus donc ne le fait pas fiston ...".
> Fait ce que je dit pas ce que je faisais .


Ben c'est ce qu'on appelle la capitalisation de l'exprience ! C'est ce qui a permit  l'espce humaine d'voluer ! Sinon, on serait encore  poil en train de chasser  coup de pierre lances  la main des animaux qu'on mangerait cru !  ::aie:: 




> Il est clair que la question de la pollution est totalement absente du monde du sport mcanique, mais tout le monde ne roule pas en F1 non plus hein.
> 
> Faut remettre  l'chelle aussi, je ne connait aucun chiffres, je serais curieux de savoir  quoi on pourrait comparer une course automobile en terme de pollution.
> 
> Combien de personnes ont une voiture de sport pour aller acheter le pain?
> Combien de voitures qui consomme 20 litres au 100km sont en circulation aux EU?
> 
> La priorit c'est vraiment supprimer les sports mcaniques?


Tu n'as pas l'impression de dire une con**rie, l ? 
videmment, on ne roule pas en F1, et videmment il est important de faire en sorte que les gens n'utilisent plus des vhicules sur-polluant (4x4, ou autres). Mais a n'a rien  voir avec le fait que les sports automobile n'apportent rien  l'humanit ( part de gros salaires pour les pilotes et des revenus publicitaires normes) et polluent normment ! C'est juste une histoire de gros sous, comme d'habitude ! Je suis certain que si un jour on prouve que le "lancer de marteau" (je prend ce sport au hasard, et pour sa grande popularit  :;):  ) est  polluant, il sera tout de suite interdit !

----------


## Gnoce

> Ben c'est ce qu'on appelle la capitalisation de l'exprience ! C'est ce qui a permit  l'espce humaine d'voluer ! Sinon, on serait encore  poil en train de chasser  coup de pierre lances  la main des animaux qu'on mangerait cru !


Du coup plus de pollution  ::ccool:: 

Nan mais je suis tout a fait d'accord, ne pas reproduire les erreurs du passs en tirant des leons de nos checs, mais la en l'occurrence, on devrait se priver d'un plaisir jug nocif par vos soins alors que vous en avez bien profit!
Raction de gamin de base mais j'assume!




> Tu n'as pas l'impression de dire une con**rie, l ? 
> videmment, on ne roule pas en F1, et videmment il est important de faire en sorte que les gens n'utilisent plus des vhicules sur-polluant (4x4, ou autres). Mais a n'a rien  voir avec le fait que les sports automobile n'apportent rien  l'humanit ( part de gros salaires pour les pilotes et des revenus publicitaires normes) et polluent normment ! C'est juste une histoire de gros sous, comme d'habitude ! Je suis certain que si un jour on prouve que le "lancer de marteau" (je prend ce sport au hasard, et pour sa grande popularit  ) est  polluant, il sera tout de suite interdit !


Place aussi dans la balance que ca fait beaucoup avancs les technologies dans le domaine de la mcanique, grce  ces gros sous notamment!

La encore j'assume ce que j'ai dit, c'est peut tre une grosse con**rie mais ca illustre le fait qu'on pointe du doigt les sports mcaniques qui polluent normment (surtout parce que vous aimez pas ca) mais  ct il y a srement des choses sur lesquelles vous ne feriez jamais une croix (pour le confort) mme si vous savez pertinemment que ca pollue.
Je vous laisse le soin de trouver des exemples.

----------


## Benoit_Durand

> Il me semble qu'un peu avant le sommet de Copenhague, pour une course sur neige ils avaient utilis des voitures lectriques.


Oui en effet, on voit des moteurs lectriques apparaitre en moto cross aussi, a envoie la patate ds les bas tours. Oui peut-tre que sur le long terme a fera accepter les sports mcaniques aux colos et encore il ne faut pas oublier qu'une batterie c'est trs polluant !
Je trouve que c'est un procs un peu svre envers les sports mcaniques. Entre une journe de Ligue 1 (Championnat national) avec tous les supporters qui se dplacent et une journe de F1 (Championnat mondial) je ne suis pas sr qu'il y ait une si grosse diffrence.

En terme de pollution je trouve qu'on insiste un peu trop sur le CO et non sur les autres polluants (particules, eau gaspille, produits chimiques, et dchets intraitables). A croire que le CO est le seul polluant  ::roll:: 
Quand je vois une pub pour le Maroc avec un terrain de golf bien vert bord par les dunes du dsert, a me donne la gerbe et pourtant a ne dgage pas de CO. 

Je suppose que vous interdiriez de prendre l'avion pour aller en vacances sur le mme principe ? Vivement l'A-380 full lectrique  :;):

----------


## souviron34

> En terme de pollution je trouve qu'on insiste un peu trop sur le CO et non sur les autres polluants (particules, eau gaspille, produits chimiques, et dchets intraitables). A croire que le CO est le seul polluant


 ::ccool:: 

absolument ..

Et c'en est mme risible sous certains aspects (_voir le post que j'ai mis aujourdhui dans le thread Rchauffement Climatique_).





> Quand je vois une pub pour le Maroc avec un terrain de golf bien vert bord par les dunes du dsert, a me donne la gerbe et pourtant a ne dgage pas de CO.


 ::ccool:: 

a c'est bien vrai...

C'est bien pareil vers chez nous ici, dans le sud...  ::roll:: 





> Je suppose que vous interdiriez de prendre l'avion pour aller en vacances sur le mme principe ? Vivement l'A-380 full lectrique


Ben ils viennent de se faire passer devant par Boeing  ::aie:: 


"interdire" est un bien grand mot..

"faire prendre conscience" serait plus judicieux... 

Que plutt que d'aller passer une semaine en Thailande, on peut se balader en France ou dans les pays limitrophes, qui ont normment d'attraits, et dont je suis certain que pas la moiti des gens qui vont dans ces contres lontaines connaissent....

Et qu'il y a des "trucs" comme AlloPass ou je ne sais plus comment s'appelle aujourdhui le passe inter-rail... 

 ::mrgreen:: 


PS: j'ai d'ailleurs l'exemple sous les yeux depuis 3 ans : ma nice, qui a 21 ans, aprs avoir fait Sciences Po Grenoble, a eu un stage en Allemagne, et maintenant en Angleterre.. Un copain en Espagne.. Et , alors qu'elle est hyper-colo et pour la dcroissance et tout et tout, trouve que comme RyanAir c'est pas cher, se tape des trajets hyper-compliqus et hyper-coteux en krosne pour viter le train...  ::roll::

----------


## r0d

> Juste pour dire, que ce n'est pas qu'aux gouvernements de faire le boulot !
> Parce que, si on y rflchit un brin, eux n'ont aucun pouvoir ! Ils sont pieds et poings lis aux grands groupes industriels et bancaires !


Il faut donc voter pour des gens qui veulent rellement mettre un "coup de pied dans la fourmillire".

Aprs des annes de militantisme, et l'cologie (pas celle de ces cotartuffes de Hulot et cie.), je suis arriv  la conclusion suivante: tous les petits efforts que nous pouvons faire  l'chelle individuelle ne servent absolument  rien. Ou si,  une chose: avoir bonne conscience. C'est exactement le mme principe des aides internationales aux pays pauvres: on en envoie pour avoir bonne conscience, mais a nous reviens d'une faon ou d'une autre et a ne profite pas (mme souvent c'est l'inverse) aux intresss.

A mon avis, l'unique solution est politique. Il faut absolument arrter de voter pour des gens qui pensent plus  leur compte bancaire qu'aux problmes cologiques.

----------


## chaplin

> Aprs des annes de militantisme, et l'cologie (pas celle de ces cotartuffes de Hulot et cie.), je suis arriv  la conclusion suivante: tous les petits efforts que nous pouvons faire  l'chelle individuelle ne servent absolument  rien. Ou si,  une chose: avoir bonne conscience


C'est ce qu'on appelle le respect et vivre en harmonie avec la nature, tat d'esprit que l'homme blanc a radiquer en liminant les indiens, o ce qu'on pourrait appeler les peuples primitifs, eux ils n'ont rien demand.

J'tais particulirement marqu par un documentaire de Nicolas Hulot dans une tribu quelque part en Asie Centrale. Il leur avait pos la question de quoi avaient-ils besoin, ils n'ont pas compris la question parce qu'ils vivent au autosuffisance en ne prlevant de la nature que ceux dont ils besoins pour vivre, sans faire du consummrisme.

----------


## r0d

> C'est ce qu'on appelle le respect et vivre en harmonie avec la nature, tat d'esprit que l'homme blanc a radiquer en liminant les indiens, o ce qu'on pourrait appeler les peuples primitifs, eux ils n'ont rien demand.


Je suis entirement d'accord avec toi, mais je ne parviens pas  faire le lien entre ce que tu dis et mon intervention, ni avec le sujet de cette discussion qui est: "que faire?".
Prnes-tu un "retour aux sources"?

P.S: Effectivement les colons amricains ont extermin les indiens, les colons espagnols et portugais ont extermin les Incas, etc, mais il ne faut pas oublier que ce processus continue encore de nos jours, en Afrique, au Groenland, en Alaska, en Australie, dans le Pacifique, etc.

----------


## chaplin

A la place de dire "Avoir bonne conscience", je dirais tre responsable vis--vis des gnrations futurs, lguer un monde pour ne pas dire une plante aux gnrations futurs sans la dgrader, c'est finalement ce qu'on appelle le dveloppement durable sans entrer dans une diatribe. En toute bonne conscience, on peut parler de capital nergtique au lieu de capital financi.

----------


## souviron34

> Il faut donc voter pour des gens qui veulent rellement mettre un "coup de pied dans la fourmillire".
> 
> Aprs des annes de militantisme, et l'cologie (pas celle de ces cotartuffes de Hulot et cie.), je suis arriv  la conclusion suivante: tous les petits efforts que nous pouvons faire  l'chelle individuelle ne servent absolument  rien. Ou si,  une chose: avoir bonne conscience. C'est exactement le mme principe des aides internationales aux pays pauvres: on en envoie pour avoir bonne conscience, mais a nous reviens d'une faon ou d'une autre et a ne profite pas (mme souvent c'est l'inverse) aux intresss.
> 
> A mon avis, l'unique solution est politique. Il faut absolument arrter de voter pour des gens qui pensent plus  leur compte bancaire qu'aux problmes cologiques.


je te trouve un poil contradictoire...  :;): 

Si je suis ton premier et ton dernier paragraphe, il faut arrter de voter pour des politiques "qui n'y croient pas".

Si je suis ton paragraphe du milieu, ce qu'on fait tout seul ne sert  rien...


Donc ??



Il faudrait voter pour des politiques "qui y croient" ?? tu en connais, toi ??? moi non...

Je croyais que tu pensais "anarchie", et que donc tout le monde participait en volant de ses propres ailes ?????

 :8O: 




Moi fondamentalement, mon exprience m'anne  une conclusion radicalement diffrente..

Quand tu dis :




> je suis arriv  la conclusion suivante: tous les petits efforts que nous pouvons faire  l'chelle individuelle ne servent absolument  rien.


pour moi, non, pas du tout... Je crois, pour l'avoir vcu, et le voir partout, que justement les solutions "politques", "idologiques", etc, elles, ne mnent  rien..

Elles devraient, par principe, car s'occupant des problmes gnraux... La ralit des faits (_et de la nature humaine_) et l'Histoire nous apprend que tout se fait par intrt,  cette chelle-l..

Et que les "bonnes ides" gnrales/gnreuses se font toujours au dtriment d'autres personnes..

Et j'en arrive plutt  la conclusion que, comme le disent d'ailleurs les religions, et que des pratiquants "ordinaires" mettent en oeuvre, la solidarit et la charit individuelle, bien que ne rsolvant pas le problme gnral (_qui  mon avis ne peut tre rsolu - voir plus haut_) permet au moins de tirer quelques personnes du ptrin...


Il suffit de voir les discussions, que ce soit sur le Rchauffement et les sacrifices  faire, que ce soit sur le travail, les horaires, les avantages, les retraites, etc etc..

En thorie, en opinion, tout le monde a de grandes ides.. Dans la pratique, que ce soit les 35h qui avaient t lances "pour partager le travail" et qui ont fini en augmentation gnrale de 12%, les retraites, o les gens ngocient pour les gnrations futures, mais pas pour eux, la volont de vouloir voir les pays du Tiers-monde s'en sortir, mais le fait de rler et de manifester contre les dlocalisations, le fait de s"apitoyer sur les pauvres enfants de tel ou tel pays, mais o on les adopte (_et donc on les arrache  leur milieu/culture/pays_) (attitude pour soi) au lieu de les parrainer, aux remarques sur ce forum ici, section emplois, sur les salaires, et des jeunes demandant un salaire qui, si il est "relativement" faible, esr nanmoins 2 fois, le SMIG, ou 10000 fois celui d'autres pays, et qui ensuite vont protester pour l'galit des chances, les ractions  l'ide de ne pas avoir une maison individuelle pour ne pas rogner la terre et dtruire et l'co-systme et les agriculteurs et les paysages, etc etc, ... 

Je ne crois plus aux gens prnant des ides... et appliquant le contraire...

Or je ne vois malheureusement que a dans les partis, et pour beaucoup galement dans les associations....

Combien de gens protestant contre le renvoi de gens en Afghanistan, contre les camps de rtention, s'mouvant des SDFs, en accepteraient-ils chez eux ? pour le repas ou le jour de Noel ?


Heureusement, il y en a, mais ce n'est de loin pas la majorit.. 



Alors que par exemple, chez tous les musulmans pratiquants normaux, tous les vendredis une assiette remplie est mise dehors, chex eux et chez une partie des chrtiens une assiette est toujours prvue pour "celui qui faim", etc etc...


Je finis par croire beaucoup plus dans le "sauvetage" et l'action individuel(le) ou au sein de petites associations trs cibles.. 


Et je conclus en pensant que toutes ces belles ides philantropiques du XVIII continuent  nous pourrir la vie en faisant miroiter l'illusion qu'on pourrait "se dbarrasser" de la pauvret, que "on pourrait tre gaux", etc etc, alors qu'un seul survol de l'Histoire depuis avant l'Antiquit suffit  dire que cela a t et sera toujours...

(_encore une fois voir les exemples plus haut, ou bien la fameuse histoire du "plombier polonais", ou des "fraises espagnoles", etc etc : on est toujours le riche de quelqu'un et le pauvre de quelqu'un d'autre_)..



PS: et si tu crois que des gens du style Besancenot et autres "y croient", je te souhaite d'avoir  ta disposition quelques bonnes bouteilles pour noyer ton chagrin si jamais ils arrivaient au pouvoir...

----------


## Louis Griffont

Je pense effectivement que la solution sera hlas politique et conomique. Mais, contrairement  r0d, je pense que c'est  chacun d'entre nous de faire le boulot ! Les grands groupes industriels ne s'occupent pas de la plante, ni du social, la seul chose qui les inquitent est le bnfice et les dividendes qu'ils peuvent en tirer. Quant aux politiques, eux ils font ce que les grands groupes leurs demandent, sans rflchir (de toute faon, la plupart ne sont pas quips pour, et c'est pas ce que leur demande leur financiers  :;):  ). 
Par contre, le vrai pouvoir, est au peuple, a j'en suis sr ! Il suffirait que d'un seul coup, tout le monde achte "intelligent" (je ne reviens pas sur ce qui a t dit sur la consommation rflchie), pour que les grands groupes voient leurs CA et donc leurs dividendes baisss ! Et a, a les feraient rflchir ! Il n'y a qu' voir comment, au moment de la crise, la seule chose qui les inquitaient, taient de relancer/maintenir la consommation. 
Evidemment, les politiques, magnifiquement relays par les mdias, nous font croire que si la consommation baissait se serait une catastrophe ! Je pense justement le contraire ! Une baisse de la consommation mondiale est le seul moyen de reprendre le contrle des oprations ! 

Je ne parlerai pas de l'option "religion" de Souviron, mais par contre, je suis assez d'accord qu'il y avait au moyen ge, systmatiquement une place vide  table, pour celui qui passe ou celui qui a faim, et ce dans tous les foyers !

----------


## Jipt

> (...) Il suffirait que d'un seul coup, tout le monde achte "intelligent" (...)


Utopiste !  ::P: 

Moi je vois de + en + de gens acheter des 4x4 qui pourront tracter une remorque sur laquelle ils colleront un ... jet-ski, lol !

Enfin, lol jaune, parce qu'au final c'est  pleurer...

Et moi je crois que tout a se terminera  coups de massue dans des cavernes...  ::(:

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Utopiste !


Certes, mais on a le droit d'y croire !  ::cry:: 




> Moi je vois de + en + de gens acheter des 4x4 qui pourront tracter une remorque sur laquelle ils colleront un ... jet-ski, lol !
> 
> Enfin, lol jaune, parce qu'au final c'est  pleurer...
> 
> Et moi je crois que tout a se terminera  coups de massue dans des cavernes...


Ouais, juste aprs la collecte des champignons... atomiques !  ::aie::

----------


## david06600

> A mon avis, l'unique solution est politique. Il faut absolument arrter de voter pour des gens qui pensent plus  leur compte bancaire qu'aux problmes cologiques.


La politique c'est du pipeau.  Les politiques sont corrompus par l'argent et le pouvoir.  Supprimer l'utilisation de la voiture, supprimer les centres commerciaux, rorganiser la socit en fonction de la nature qui nous entoure et pas par rapport  nos habitudes consumristes, la on pourra dire qu'il y a du changement, qu'il y a quelque chose de concret.  Mais personne n'est capable de faire ces sacrifices.  Le problme vient de nous en premier.  Le modle des jeunes en France c'est pas le modle franais, c'est le modle amricain consumriste, avoir des fringues de marque, avoir les derniers appareil hi tech, avoir une belle voiture allemande etc....La socit dans laquelle on vit, calqu sur le modle amricain depuis plusieurs annes, nous pousse  l'individualisme,  tre goiste, comment voulez vous que l'on change dans ces conditions ?

----------


## Louis Griffont

Pour que a puisse changer, il faudrait que le consommateur fasse un truc qu'il n'est pas (plus ?) habitu  faire... PENSER ! 

Depuis plusieurs dcennies, les mdias (et la tlvision en n1, et de plus en plus concurrenc par le web) imposent la pense unique, et surtout nous donne des rponses toutes faites, nous suggrent des solutions bon march (pour le systme) et surtout, surtout, nous prdigre l'information, nous formatant  la mesure des grands groupes qu'ils reprsentent !

Nous sommes devenus des bb oiseaux, gavs par des parents bienveillants qui digrent les aliments qu'ils rgurgitent dans le gosier de leurs petits. 
Les mdias rgurgitent dans nos cerveaux atrophis par la pub, des informations qu'elles ont slectionnes (en occultant volontairement certaines), formates et diriges pour bien rester dans les lignes traces par les multinationales ! 

"Consommez ! Consommez ! Consommez ! Je le veux ! Ne vous posez pas de questions ! Travaillez (ou pas) mais Consommez ! (puisqu'on vous dit que c'est pour votre bien) ! " ::aie::

----------


## chaplin

Sauf qu'au travers du sujet du "rchauffement climatique", les mdias nous montrent bien l'effet dvastateur de l'homme sur son envirronement. On parle de CO2, comme on parle de Java, .NET et Cloud en informatique. Derrire chacun de ses termes, il y a un vaste cosytme, ben pour le CO2 c'est pareil  :;): .

----------


## r0d

Deux points pour clarifier mon propos:
1. L'ide du "si tout le monde agit, alors a ira mieux", il y a bien longtemps que je n'y crois plus. C'est de l'utopie. Et a c'est vraiment de l'utopie. Ce n'est pas comme lorsque je parle de principes issus de courant libertaires ou socialistes, qui ne sont pas des utopies, mais des boussoles. Ce ne sont pas des tats (dans le sens d'une machine  tat) auquel il faut parvenir,  mais des ides qui permettent de guider notre rflexion politique. Le coup du "si tout le monde ..." (mettez ce que vous voulez  la place des trois points, je n'y crois absolument pas. Mais, encore une fois, c'est mon point de vue, je ne prtends pas dtenir la vrit.

2. Et c'est la raison pour laquelle je crois que sur ce sujet en particulier (l'cologie), mais aussi sur beaucoup d'autres, la solution est politique. Car effectivement, les entreprises (et je crois les tres humains en gnral), ne s'attaqueront pas au problme s'ils n'y sont pas contraints. Et dans le contexte actuel, le seul pouvoir que nous avons, c'est celui de voter. Et donc, la seule faon que nous avons pour faire changer les choses, c'est de voter. Et peut-tre que Besancenot n'est pas sincre quand il parle d'cologie (mois je crois que si mais je peux me tromper bien sr), et votant pour des gens comme lui, qui proposent des alternatives radicales concernant l'cologie, la classe politique comprendra qu'ils doivent changer.

En fait, thoriquement les politiques ont le pouvoir. La loi c'est la loi. Aujourd'hui ils n'ont pas le pouvoir parce que la classe politique est une sorte de bulle en lvitation, qui n'a aucun lien avec la ralit de la socit qu'elle dirige, et qui ne suit que les intrts des grandds groupes. Et moi ce que je dis c'est que tant que cet tat de fait ne changera pas, on pourra conomiser toute l'nergie qu'on voudra  titre individuel, on ne changera rien  la crise cologique que nous vivons aujourd'hui. Et il faut donc donner un grand coup de pied la classe politique. Tant que nous ne ferons pas a, nous ne pourrons absolument rien faire de concret. Car pendant que j'conomise 20W d'lectricit en teignant mon pc, c'est des milliards de W qui sont gaspills par une mauvaise gestion de la ville. Pendant que j'conomise 4l d'ssence par jour en prenant le mtro au lieu de la voiture, c'est 5000l qui partent en fume parce qu'un bourgeois prend l'avion pour aller  une runion. Etc.

Et il y a aussi un truc qui m'ennerve profondment, c'est que je n'aime pas tre pris pour un c*n. Un peu a va, mais anne aprs anne, a use. Pendant que moi je fais des efforts pour conomiser quelques litres d'eau et quelques Watts d'lectricit, un seul des potes  Sarkozy en gaspille le triple en 5mn, et sans se poser le moindre cas de conscience, au contraire mme, en rigolant bien de nous autres, petits vers rampant dans notre fange.

----------


## Jipt

> (...) Et dans le contexte actuel, le seul pouvoir que nous avons, c'est celui de voter. Et donc, la seule faon que nous avons pour faire changer les choses, c'est de voter. (...)


Ah, r0d, r0d...
Ceux qui votent, ce sont les mmes qui vont dans la salle imprimantes, allument la lumire pour rcuprer une feuille et s'en vont en laissant allum... 
Et moi je passe mon temps  passer derrire pour teindre...
Ce sont les mmes, r0d !
Je ne leur fais aucune confiance (et donc ils voteront de travers...)

Dans les cavernes, j'vous dis, et oui, on y bouffera des champignons radio-actifs et on y boira l'eau des rivires pollues, etc.  ::cry::

----------


## chaplin

> 2. Et c'est la raison pour laquelle je crois que sur ce sujet en particulier (l'cologie), mais aussi sur beaucoup d'autres, la solution est politique. Car effectivement, les entreprises (et je crois les tres humains en gnral), ne s'attaqueront pas au problme s'ils n'y sont pas contraints.


+1
Le politique sert de relais pour une campagne de sensibilisation ... et a prend du temps pour que les gens ragissent. Mais on parle quand mme plus d'cologie aujourd'hui qu'il y a quelques annes et ceux qui se comporteront mal d'un point de vue co-citoyen seront montrs du doigt par les autres et peu  peu la tendance s'inversera car une majorit basculera vers un nouveau rgime. C'est une question de temps.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Ah, r0d, r0d...
> Ceux qui votent, ce sont les mmes qui vont dans la salle imprimantes, allument la lumire pour rcuprer une feuille et s'en vont en laissant allum... 
> Et moi je passe mon temps  passer derrire pour teindre...


Ben, si dans la salle imprimante, ce sont de nons ou des lampes basse tension, et qu'il y a un va et vient incessant et rgulier, il est mieux de laisser allumer que d'allumer/teindre toutes les 5 mn !  :;): 

@r0d > Le problme des politiques (et je met Besancenot dans le lot) c'est qu'une fois au pouvoir, ils sont confronts  un mme problme : ils ne peuvent rien faire sans l'accord des grands groupes multinationales et des banques !

----------


## Jipt

> Ben, si dans la salle imprimante, ce sont de nons ou des lampes basse tension, et qu'il y a un va et vient incessant et rgulier, il est mieux de laisser allumer que d'allumer/teindre toutes les 5 mn !


Ouais, sauf que dans la salle en question, il n'y a *absolument pas besoin d'allumer*, on y voit suffisamment pour rcuprer sa feuille dans le bac du printer...

----------


## david06600

Il y a beaucoup de chose assez simple qui pourrait tre fait si le gouvernement le voulait vraiment, sauf que cela ne rapporterait surement pas autant que l'industrie du ptrole ou la dlocalisation.  Par exemple chaque habitation devrait tre quipe d'un systme de rcupration d'eau de pluie, d'un systme de transformation de l'nergie solaire en lectricit, produire plus en France (industrie textile par exemple) au lieu de tout faire fabriqu en Chine, en Afrique ou en Europe de l'est.  Cela fait au moins 30 ans que l'on parle de la pollution, y avait le temps de se prparer quand mme.

----------


## Arnaud F.

> Je dis juste qu'il est plus simple (et que cela aura une bonne influence cologique et durable) d'aller acheter sa viande chez son boucher et son poisson chez son poissonnier ou ses lgumes soit  l'picerie du coin soit au march que d'aller au supermarch, o on aura tout un tas de saloperies dedans, on fera la queue, on dpensera de l'essence, on s'nervera pour trouver une place de stationnement, etc etc...


Un norme +1 et c'est une des nombreuses raisons qui me poussent  aller vivre en Irlande... Pourquoi? Tout simplement parce que des supermarchs (comme il peut y en avoir tous les 10km en France) il n'y en a quasiment pas !
J'ai beau eu faire le tour d'une quinzaine de villes, j'en ai vu... aucun.

Le moindre des villages l bas  ses propres boutiques, le commerce du coin tourne  fond les ballons, pas besoin d'aller en voiture chercher quelque chose, t'as quasi tout sous la main en quelques pas...

Et ils en vivent tous !




> Personnellement, quand j'ai commenc  conduire, je roulais trs souvent au-del de la limite de vitesse. Aujourd'hui, je respecte les limitations et pas uniquement parce qu'il y a des radars, mais aussi parce que je sais que c'est dangereux pour moi mais aussi pour les autres ! 
> C'est ce qu'on appelle mrir !


+1, je rajouterai surtout que le progrs aide sur le coup. Sur presque tous les nouvelles voitures, t'a un ordinateur de bord qui te donne ta consommation en temps rel. Depuis que je l'ai et que je vois que je consomme 15L/100 parce que je roule vraiment  fond les ballons, alors qu'en levant le pied, tu consomme 3 fois moins, que la seule chose que t'a perdu dans l'histoire, c'est 3 minutes parce que t'a roul doucement, le calcul est vite fait !

Ca ne fait pas que du bien  la plante, mais aussi  ton porte-monnaie et pour les grands conducteurs, la somme  la fin du mois n'est pas ngligeable...

Il y a des petits gestes que tout  chacun peut faire sans pour autant changer son mode de vie du jour au lendemain qui peuvent faire du bien, levez le pied au volant est un de ces innombrables gestes...

----------


## dams78

Bonjour,

Ca m'nerve un peu quand j'entends toujours le discours du : c'est pas  nous de faire quelque chose, c'est aux autres, entendez par l aux entreprises, soit  quelque chose d'immatriel, qui n'existe pas rellement.
C'est sr c'est plus facile de se dire qu'on peut continuer  vivre dans l'excs parce que a change rien. Si j'achte une nouvelle tl alors que la mienne fonctionne encore c'est juste parce que les grands groupes me poussent  consommer... Laissez moi rire.
Je pense pas tre un super colo, mais ya pleins de trucs que je fais qui sont tout simple. Comme l'ont dit certains qu'est ce que a cote d'teindre la lumire en quittant une pice, etc?
Alors peut tre que c'est pas la super solution, mais si tout le monde le faisait, bien sr que si les choses changeraient.

Gandhi a prouv que les gens pouvaient jouer un rle norme. Vous critiquez les industriels qui vont produire  l'tranger, mais est ce que vous tes prts  payer plus cher pour le mme produit? Je pense notamment  l'exemple des pneus Michelin qui a t donn : lorsque vous achetez un produit vous regardez d'o il provient? Et si il est plus cher vous faites quoi?
Moi je reste persuad que si les gens changeaient leur mode de vie, les choses iraient dans un autre sens. Les tudes de marchs qui servent de ligne de route aux industriels ne sont que le reflets de nos attentes.

Donc pour moi, qu'est ce qu'il faut faire pour amliorer tout a? Tout simplement se renseigner sur les bons gestes, sur ce qui nous entoure et faire des efforts pour moins polluer, pour mieux consommer, pour recycler (quand je vois le nombre de personne qui ne se donne mme pas la peine de faire le tri slectif...)

----------


## david06600

> Bonjour,


Bonjour,



> Gandhi a prouv que les gens pouvaient jouer un rle norme. Vous critiquez les industriels qui vont produire  l'tranger, mais est ce que vous tes prts  payer plus cher pour le mme produit?
>  Je pense notamment  l'exemple des pneus Michelin qui a t donn : lorsque vous achetez un produit vous regardez d'o il provient? Et si il est plus cher vous faites quoi?


Je regarde toujours l'origine d'un produit quel qu'il soit et privilgie toujours le made in France.  Et c'est pas toujours plus cher, hlas a devient vraiment compliqu de trouver du made in France, et souvent je n'ai pas le choix, et c'est justement pour a que c'est plus cher (pas toujours).
Si on produisait plus en France il y aurait un meilleur controle de la production dja, et cela permettrait aussi d'autres types de dveloppement qui seraient lis  cette production afin de minimiser l'impact sur la nature, d'en amlior le rendement, la qualit etc.
D'ailleurs la Chine n'aime pas trop que l'on vienne mettre son nez dans ses affaires (dernier compte rendu du sommet de Coppenhague), pourtant elle produit beaucoup par le biais d'entreprises trangres et se dveloppe grce  ces entreprises notamment.

Concernant le tri slectif, cela pourrait tre aussi dvelopp, plus pratique, plus efficace.  Pour l'instant la faon dont le tri slectif est organis en France est vraiment nul et il y a beaucoup de progrs a faire de ce ct.  C'est simple, mais on ne le fait pas.  Je ne sais pas pourquoi.
Ce que tu dis rejoint mon dernier post, il y a beaucoup de choses simples et videntes  mettre en place par le gouvernement, mais il ne fait rien.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> (quand je vois le nombre de personne qui ne se donne mme pas la peine de faire le tri slectif...)


En parlant du tri slectif, c'est un des exemples flagrant du foutage de gueule du gouvernement et autres administrations !

Il y a 5/6 dans une ville du coin, le tri slectif a t mis en place, consquence, on augmente gentiment la taxe sur les ordures mnagres. 
Un jour, un ami habitant cette ville et qui est trs "dveloppement durable" et tout et tout, dans une soire des assoc' de la ville, parle justement du tri slectif mis en place par la ville. Lui est plutt content que a se fasse dans sa ville alors que son interlocuteur a tendance  rler sur le surcout que a  entrainer. Arrive alors un 3eme gus, qui se met  rire et leur dit : "Vous en faites pas pour le tri slectif, moi je travaille  la socit qui est en charge des dchets, et je peux vous dire, que tous les dchets vont au mme endroit, l'usine de retraitement, n'est pas prvue avant 2  3 ans !" 

NB : Renseignements pris, l'usine en question n'a vu le jour que cette anne.

----------


## dams78

Je suis pas un grand consommateur, j'habite encore pour quelque temps chez mes parents, et oui je connais pas encore la vie  ::): 
Mais je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est difficile de trouver des produits made in France. Depuis peu j'ai un petit engouement pour les produits bio de toute sorte, et c'est un peu pareil, c'est plus cher que les autres produit, mais je me dit ( tord peut tre) que c'est meilleur, all, disons pour la plante etc. 

Donc au final je pense que si tout le monde achetaient "local", bio et cie, les producteurs voyant l'mergence d'un nouveau march s'y mettraient  fond.
C'est pour a que je pense que les consommateurs ont aussi leur part de responsabilits sur l'tat de la plante aujourd'hui. Et surtout maintenant on sait ce qu'il faut faire ou ne pas faire, parce que en France en tout cas, on sait trs bien quels sont les bon gestes  adopter.

----------


## dams78

> En parlant du tri slectif, c'est un des exemples flagrant du foutage de gueule du gouvernement et autres administrations !
> 
> Il y a 5/6 dans une ville du coin, le tri slectif a t mis en place, consquence, on augmente gentiment la taxe sur les ordures mnagres. 
> Un jour, un ami habitant cette ville et qui est trs "dveloppement durable" et tout et tout, dans une soire des assoc' de la ville, parle justement du tri slectif mis en place par la ville. Lui est plutt content que a se fasse dans sa ville alors que son interlocuteur a tendance  rler sur le surcout que a  entrainer. Arrive alors un 3eme gus, qui se met  rire et leur dit : "Vous en faites pas pour le tri slectif, moi je travaille  la socit qui est en charge des dchets, et je peux vous dire, que tous les dchets vont au mme endroit, l'usine de retraitement, n'est pas prvue avant 2  3 ans !" 
> 
> NB : Renseignements pris, l'usine en question n'a vu le jour que cette anne.


Malheureusement a doit tre vrai et j'espre peu courant.
Par contre ce qui est courant c'est les poubelles dans le bas des immeubles qui sont remplis n'importe comment, et a a me fout les boules, parce que les gens pourraient faire (facilement) un effort.

----------


## david06600

> Je suis pas un grand consommateur, j'habite encore pour quelque temps chez mes parents, et oui je connais pas encore la vie 
> Mais je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est difficile de trouver des produits made in France. Depuis peu j'ai un petit engouement pour les produits bio de toute sorte, et c'est un peu pareil, c'est plus cher que les autres produit, mais je me dit ( tord peut tre) que c'est meilleur, all, disons pour la plante etc. 
> 
> Donc au final je pense que si tout le monde achetaient "local", bio et cie, les producteurs voyant l'mergence d'un nouveau march s'y mettraient  fond.
> C'est pour a que je pense que les consommateurs ont aussi leur part de responsabilits sur l'tat de la plante aujourd'hui. Et surtout maintenant on sait ce qu'il faut faire ou ne pas faire, parce que en France en tout cas, on sait trs bien quels sont les bon gestes  adopter.


Je ne sais pas trop quoi penser des produits "bio", et je n'aime pas trop cette tiquette en tout cas.  Ce sont des produits normaux,  l'inverse des produits industriels qui eux devraient coll d'une tiquette spcifique depuis longtemps.
Sinon de plus en plus on trouve des agriculteurs locaux qui vendent leur produit directement, c'est pas mal je trouve.  Et pour ceux qui ont un petit jardin, je leur conseille de cultiver leur pomme de terre  ::): .

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Je ne sais pas trop quoi penser des produits "bio", et je n'aime pas trop cette tiquette en tout cas.  Ce sont des produits normaux,  l'inverse des produits industriels qui eux devraient coll d'une tiquette spcifique depuis longtemps.
> Sinon de plus en plus on trouve des agriculteurs locaux qui vendent leur produit directement, c'est pas mal je trouve.  Et pour ceux qui ont un petit jardin, je leur conseille de cultiver leur pomme de terre .


Pas de jardin, une terrasse au 4eme tage. L't c'est Tomate/Fraise/Radis 

Mais  part cela est les herbes (persil, menthe, basilic et thym) on ne peut pas vraiment cultiver grand-chose  ::calim2::

----------


## david06600

> Pas de jardin, une terrasse au 4eme tage. L't c'est Tomate/Fraise/Radis 
> 
> Mais  part cela est les herbes (persil, menthe, basilic et thym) on ne peut pas vraiment cultiver grand-chose


Oui pas tout le monde n'a la chance d'avoir un jardin, surtout en ville.  Mais une terrasse suffit bien sur.  Il y a pas mal de chose qui ne prennent pas trop de place, tomate cerise, poivron, herbes....
Et quel plaisir de cueillir et utiliser ces propres herbes (aromatiques biensur), je suis un grand fan  ::ccool:: .

----------


## Jimmy Jazz

Pour la rduction de la consommation lectrique, on est sur la bonne voie!  ::mouarf:: 




> Entre l'hiver 2001/2002 et l'hiver 2008/2009, la quantit d'lectricit consomme a fait un bond de 12 800 MW. Et depuis 2001, aucun record de consommation n'a tenu deux ans.


extrait de cet article : http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/env...te_837109.html

----------


## r0d

> Ca m'nerve un peu quand j'entends toujours le discours du : c'est pas  nous de faire quelque chose, c'est aux autres, entendez par l aux entreprises, soit  quelque chose d'immatriel, qui n'existe pas rellement.


Et moi a m'ennerve le discours des petits bourges qui sont jamais sorti du nid familial et qui donnent des leons aux vieux briscars.
Eteindre la lumire, etc, ok, peut-tre a servirait  qqchose si tout le monde le faisait. Il y a juste un petit problme, c'est comment faire pour que tout le monde le fasse?
Et quiconque a dj essay de faire changer les choses s'est rendu compte que ce n'est pas aussi simple que a.
J'ai donn une grande partie de mon temps et de mon nergie  essayer de faire changer les choses, et j'ai l'habitude des jolis discours des petits moineaux tombs du nid qui pensent avoir tout compris parce qu'ils lisent Le Figaro tout les jours. J'en ai l'habitude, mais a m'nerve toujours autant.

----------


## souviron34

> Et moi a m'ennerve le discours des petits bourges qui sont jamais sorti du nid familial et qui donnent des leons aux vieux briscars.
> Eteindre la lumire, etc, ok, peut-tre a servirait  qqchose si tout le monde le faisait. Il y a juste un petit problme, c'est comment faire pour que tout le monde le fasse?
> Et quiconque a dj essay de faire changer les choses s'est rendu compte que ce n'est pas aussi simple que a.
> J'ai donn une grande partie de mon temps et de mon nergie  essayer de faire changer les choses, et j'ai l'habitude des jolis discours des petits moineaux tombs du nid qui pensent avoir tout compris parce qu'ils lisent Le Figaro tout les jours. J'en ai l'habitude, mais a m'nerve toujours autant.


Maintenant, sans tre ni un "vieux briscard" (_enfin, j'espre pas trop encore_ ) ni un "petit moineau qui lit le Figaro", je ne peux m'empcher, en lisant ceci :




> Deux points pour clarifier mon propos:
> 1. L'ide du "si tout le monde agit, alors a ira mieux", il y a bien longtemps que je n'y crois plus. C'est de l'utopie. Et a c'est vraiment de l'utopie. Ce n'est pas comme lorsque je parle de principes issus de courant libertaires ou socialistes, qui ne sont pas des utopies, mais des boussoles. Ce ne sont pas des tats (dans le sens d'une machine  tat) auquel il faut parvenir,  mais des ides qui permettent de guider notre rflexion politique. Le coup du "si tout le monde ..." (mettez ce que vous voulez  la place des trois points, je n'y crois absolument pas. Mais, encore une fois, c'est mon point de vue, je ne prtends pas dtenir la vrit.
> 
> 2. Et c'est la raison pour laquelle je crois que sur ce sujet en particulier (l'cologie), mais aussi sur beaucoup d'autres, la solution est politique. Car effectivement, les entreprises (et je crois les tres humains en gnral), ne s'attaqueront pas au problme s'ils n'y sont pas contraints. Et dans le contexte actuel, le seul pouvoir que nous avons, c'est celui de voter. Et donc, la seule faon que nous avons pour faire changer les choses, c'est de voter. Et peut-tre que Besancenot n'est pas sincre quand il parle d'cologie (mois je crois que si mais je peux me tromper bien sr), et votant pour des gens comme lui, qui proposent des alternatives radicales concernant l'cologie, la classe politique comprendra qu'ils doivent changer.


d'tre d'accord avec _dams78_...



Primo, quand on regarde les bords de route par exemple, on s'aperoit quand mme que c'est nettement plus clean que cela ne l'tait il y a 20 ans... Or c'est bien du fait de chacun, une action individuelle, non ??


Secondo, a m'nerve assez aussi ce fait de toujours dire "_Si le gouvernement_", "_si les capitalistes_", "_si les grosses boites_", si, si si... si les "_plombiers polonais_", si les....

En attendant, c'est  cause des partis d'extrme gauche et de Krivine en particulier que nous n'avons pas eu droit  la TaxeTobin..

Comme je l'ai dj dit, pour moi cet acte a t rdhibitoire sur les vraies intentions de ces partis..

Alors qu'il y avait un moyen de justement taxer le VRAI captailisme pur (purement financier), ah ben non, on s'en est cart..

Cela a t pour moi le dernier maillon  partir duquel je ne peux strictement croire en rien aux "intentions" et soi-disant "bonnes paroles" de ces courants et personnes...



Maintenant, sur le fond, je le rpte, c'est de ta part extrmement contradictoire de ne pas croire en l'action individuelle et simultanment de croire en et de vouloir la culture politique de chacun....


Soit les gens sont des boeufs, et alors il faut des dictateurs (_clairs ou non_), soit ils sont intelligents, et des millions de petites actions amnent des grosses...




a me fait penser  ma mre, stalinienne pur jus, qui me reproche de parler de gnralits, mais qui me dit "_les patrons_", "_les masses populaires_"...  ::aie::  ::aie:: 




Que les gouvernements et la politique possdent une partie de la solution, sans doute.. MAIS les gens en possdent une aussi..

Si cela n'tait pas le cas, il n'y aurait pas eu de Rvolution, que ce soit en 89 (1700 ou 1900), en 70, 17, 49, ou autres...

 ::P:

----------


## dams78

> Et moi a m'ennerve le discours des petits bourges qui sont jamais sorti du nid familial et qui donnent des leons aux vieux briscars.
> Eteindre la lumire, etc, ok, peut-tre a servirait  qqchose si tout le monde le faisait. Il y a juste un petit problme, c'est comment faire pour que tout le monde le fasse?
> Et quiconque a dj essay de faire changer les choses s'est rendu compte que ce n'est pas aussi simple que a.
> J'ai donn une grande partie de mon temps et de mon nergie  essayer de faire changer les choses, et j'ai l'habitude des jolis discours des petits moineaux tombs du nid qui pensent avoir tout compris parce qu'ils lisent Le Figaro tout les jours. J'en ai l'habitude, mais a m'nerve toujours autant.


Heu petit bourge? ou si tu veux a doit tre  la mode de dire a, enfin bon si j'tais un petit bourge (donc je suppose riche?) je serai plus chez mes parents...
Sinon pour ce qui est du Figaro, dsol mais je ne lis que google actualit et je lis ainsi de tout, ds l'instant o le titre et le rsum me plaise...

Bref, si je te comprends bien, il faut une lois pour faire changer les choses? Genre une lois qui va forcer les gens  consommer plus intelligemment? Ca me fait penser (rentrons pas dans un troll, c'est juste un exemple)  la taxe carbone, le but est bien faire bouger les gens. Et l qu'est ce qu'il se passe, tout le monde rle parce que a va coter de l'argent...
Donc on final c'est bien aux gens de faire des efforts, aux socits aussi, je suis d'accord, mais les socits ne sont diriges que par des gens.
Mois quand je suis chez moi, chez des amis, ou  mon boulot et que je quitte une pice, j'teins la lumire, c'est pas colo, c'est juste un rflexe. Et bah si j'avais une socit, crois moi, j'aurai le mme comportement.

--edit
ste faute...

----------


## r0d

Je ne parle pas de lois, je parle de rvolution.

----------


## souviron34

ah r0d  ::roll::  :8O:  :;): 

Penses-y trs fort  ::D: 


Mais donc, en attendant ce jour hypothtique, on ne fait rien ??  ::aie::

----------


## r0d

> Mais donc, en attendant ce jour hypothtique, on ne fait rien ??


Si, on discute sur les forums. On conomise la lumire et l'eau, on trie nos dchets, du coup au lieu de polluer 4 fois plus chaque anne, on ne pollue que 3,9999999 fois plus. Ah oui, et aussi on laisse une bande de malfrats nous faire croire qu'ils veulent faire quelque chose.

Aprs, je sais bien que je pisse dans un violon. Et malgrs mon verbe aggressif, je ne vous jette pas la pierre, j'essaie juste de vous faire ragir. Moi aussi j'conomise l'eau, l'lectricit. J'ai mme fait l'effort de vendre ma voiture (et c'est pas toujours facile... le vlo en hiver, il faut en vouloir des fois), mais bon, j'ai bien peur que tous ces petits gestes c'est comme donner des coups de pieds dans la mer pour la faire reculer. Mais bon, c'est sr qu'il vaut mieux faire a que rien du tout, mais bon...

----------


## Jimmy Jazz

> Ok, je viens de voir, un peu en retard, le docu colo "Home" 
> 
> ...
> 
> merci


Je fais pratiquement tout  pied : boulot, courses et la plupart de mes sorties. Bon a m'est facile car j'ai la chance d'avoir tous  porte de mes pas. Mais je conois que pour bien des gens c'est tout simplement impossible tant l'amnagement des villes a t conu pour favoriser les dplacements en voiture.
Et puis un peu comme beaucoup, j'essaie d'viter les gaspillages inutiles.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Mois quand je suis chez moi, chez des amis, ou  mon boulot et que je quitte une pice, *j'tais* la lumire


Ca va les chevilles !  ::mouarf::

----------


## GanYoshi

Le genre de fautes qui casse n'importe quelle argumentation  ::aie::

----------


## BainE

Y a rien a faire.
Nos charmants, efficaces et pas du tout dmago pontes politiques reviennent du Danemark (la reine va bien) mais l eurostar tombe en rade et un certain nombre de personnes veulent le retour du concorde (veulent des plan B, que le gouvernement affrte des avions) pour que leur vacances se passent comme prvues.

Dans le genre l'cologie je suis pour surtout chez les autres.
Le cadeau a minuit est plus important que tout le reste. Je crois que cette mode cologogo va retomber comme elle est apparue et que Home ira finir sa vie au fin fond des tagres de INA.

----------


## dams78

> Le genre de fautes qui casse n'importe quelle argumentation


mais non j'tais bien la lumire, une fois que j'tais partis, yen avait plus  ::): 

Par contre je suis d'accord avec la phrase de BainE : l'cologie je suis pour surtout chez les autres.

Ici on est tous d'accord pour faire certains gestes, mme si on pense pas tous que a aura le mme impact. Mais quand on en parle autour de nous, on se fait limite envoyer chier... Alors qu'un jour ou l'autre il va bien falloir passer par ces gestes, conomies... (mme si les entreprises doivent le faire aussi, bien que de mon point de vue, des efforts sont aussi fait, ou entrain d'tre fait).

----------


## r0d

Je m'excuse d'insister, mais c'est un sujet important. Je souhaite juste clarifier mon propos (mes prcdents messages sont assez lapidaires).

En fait, je crois que l'cologie est tout simplement incompatible avec l'conomie de march. Je pense donc qu'il faut en sortir, et sortir de l'conomie de march serait un norme bouleversement. Et c'est pour cela que j'invoque de mes voeux une rvolution. Moi je rve d'une rvolution par les urnes. Sans violence. Par exemple  la prsidentielle de 2012, si Besancenot passe (ou Arlette, ou Bovet, il y en a des politicien-ne-s qui veulent vraiment faire changer les choses), a sera une vrai rvolution.

Il y a plusieurs choses qui me portent  croire que l'conomie de march n'est pas compatible avec l'cologie. On pourrait crire des milliers de pages sur le sujet, mais je vais tenter d'tre synthtique:
- l'conomie de march est base sur la croissance. Plus de croissance => le systme s'effondre. Or, il est bien vident que cette croissance ne peut pas se faire sans dgts sur l'environnement.
- l'conomie de march suppose l'absence de rgulation (sinon, c'est ce qu'on appelle l'conomie planifie). Or, l'tre humain tant ce qu'il est, je ne pense pas que l'on puisse l'empcher de dtruire son environnement si on ne l'y force pas d'une faon ou d'une autre.
- l'conomie de march est base sur la concurrence. Donc pour les entreprises, le cot environnemental n'est pas pris en compte. A moins qu'elle y soit contrainte de faon "artificielle", dans le sens de "contraire  l'ordre des choses" (dans une conomie de march, une contrainte sur une entreprise n'est pas "dans l'ordre des choses", c'est dans ce sens que j'emploie le mot "artificiel" ici), et donc inefficace.
- l'conomie de march est base sur la consommation. Si la consommation baisse, le systme s'effondre. Or nous savons bien que la consommation est la cause principale des problmes environnementaux.

Il y a aussi un problme que nos cotartuffe de service (les Hulot et cie.) oublient soigneusement de noter. C'est que pendant que les pays riches consomment et polluent, les pays pauvres qui voient a de loin n'ont qu'une envie, c'est de faire pareil. Et de quel droit pourrions-nous leur empcher de faire ce que nous avons fait pendant des dcennies? Si nous continuons comme a, avec nos ampoules  conomie d'nergie et nos oliennes - c'est  dire en ne faisant rien - quand les mergeants auront atteint le niveau de vie des pays riches, ce qui ne devrait pas tarder, les problmes environnementaux vont exploser de faon exponentielle.

Sincrement, ici certains nous font la leon d'conomiser du papier et de l'lectricit, mais ils prennent l'avion plusieurs fois par an. Ces contradictions-l, qui sont redoutables dans le contexte actuel, pourraient tre rduite  nant si ont repensait notre systme conomique, depuis ses fondations. Il nous faudra ressortir toutes ces tudes passes sous silence et qui donnent des pistes pour trouver un systme qui fonctionne, mais en attendant, il faut mettre un grand coup de pied dans la fourmillire, on n'a malheureusement pas le choix.

Pensez par exemple  tous ces objets inutiles que vous allez offrir et que d'autr-e-s vont vous offrir pendant ces ftes. A ces excs en tous genre auquels vous allez participer. Posez-vous la question de savoir quelle est la lgitimit de tout cela. Par exemple, qu'est-ce qu'un cadeau? Qu'est-ce que cela reprsente? Et qu'en est-il lorsqu'un cadeau devient un geste contraint? Posez-vous la question du prix des cadeaux que vous faites. Pourquoi vous mettez plus d'argent  vos parents ou enfants, et moins  vos amis? Quelles sont ces rgles qui rgissent toute ces dpenses? D'o viennent-elles?

----------


## dams78

Moi je pense que le modle conomique n'est que le reflet de nos volonts, si les gens arrtaient de dire qu'ils sont dans une socit de consommation et commenceraient  se poser des questions du style : est ce que j'ai besoin de cette dernire tl alors que la mienne fonctionne encore, est ce que je dois prendre ma voiture pour emmener mes gamins  l'cole alors que c'est  dix minutes  pied...

Regardes ce qu'il se passe dans un domaine que je connais bien : l'industrie automobile. On est depuis quelques temps entrain de crer des voitures qui consomment de moins en moins, qui sont de plus en plus fabriques avec des matriaux colo (maintenant on trouve du bois dans les voitures...). 
Et tout a c'est pas parce qu'un dirigeant  dit "all maintenant on va tre colo" (malheureusement en fait) mais tout simplement parce qu'il y a une vritable volont de la part des consommateurs d'avoir une voiture qui consomme moins et de la part des constructeurs qui leur revient moins cher et qui redore en plus leur blason.

L'industrie et l'conomie est ce quelle est, il s'agit d'un hritage d'une multitude de bonnes et mauvaises dcisions. Et on doit faire avec, tout simplement parce qu'il faut bien gagner de l'argent pour vivre...

----------


## Lyche

Revenir sur 40ans de matraquage publicitaire et de manipulation d'esprit c'est pas facile hein.

@r0d : Je suis pas sr que Besancenot changerait grand chose, je le trouve de plus en plus politis et, que malgr son programme un peu "dcal" par rapport  la majorit des politiques, il rentre de plus en plus dans le moule de "l'homme politique moderne". Pour le reste, je ne le sens pas capable de gouverner un pays, et encore moins un pays comme la France.

Pour le reste, je suis environs d'accord, il faut changer ce "mode de consommation frntique" que l'on nous impose depuis des dcennies.

----------


## Vld44

Pour moi il n'y a pas de solution.

Cette dcision doit tre prise de manire globale, soit par une force politique soit par une force populaire directe.

Or, les 2 choix sont lis  la dmocratie ou  la majorit. Le politique existe car il est vot par la majorit, et le mouvement populaire n'a de sens que s'il est majoritaire.

Or, force est de constater qu'il est impossible pour la majorit populaire d'aujourd'hui de ne serait-ce qu'apprhender le problme.

Vous pouvez retourner le problme dans tous les sens, on est bloqus.

Mais l'un dans l'autre finalement, c'est pas si grave: le modle actuel est bas sur la croissance, c'est un modle naturel. S'il y a chec ce n'est pas pour autant que l'quilibre de l'univers en sera boulvers...

----------

